# Alien: Covenant [a.k.a. Prometheus 2]



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2015)

Ridley Scott decided to go back on what he said recently, and renamed Prometheus 2 to Alien.

Even though he said it's not an Alien movie without references to Alien...

Scott seems to be passive aggressively trying to get in Neill Blomkamp's way.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 26, 2015)

> *Ridley Scott wants to make at least three Prometheus sequels*
> 
> It looks like Ridley Scott has even bigger plans for the Prometheus franchise than anyone ever realized, extending beyond the promised sequel. In an interview with German film site FilmFutter, the Alien director said he has plans to delve into the origin of the Xenomorph across maybe even four films.
> 
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2015)

way to shit on Milton, Scott


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 26, 2015)

look man, imma watch it but my expectations are at their lowest possibru.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't even know why, but I will still watch it.


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2015)

> It looks like Ridley Scott has even bigger plans for the Prometheus franchise than anyone ever realized, extending beyond the promised sequel. In an interview with German film site FilmFutter, the Alien director said he has plans to delve into the origin of the Xenomorph across maybe even four films.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2015)

Prometheus was bad, we don't need more, 3 or 4 films to tell this story seems excessive and typical Hollywood milking, also because RS can't make a good movie from scratch these days(hell he can't even with an established franchise). It's hilarious how he tried to make Prometheus it's own thing and that failed, now he's trying to use the Alien brand name to promote/sell his movie. Never occured to me he was being passive aggressive but he probably is.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 26, 2015)

Prometheus is a good movie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2015)

I liked Prometheus, but my initial thoughts on the idea of pursuing it as a franchise is...Too late...

The film was financially successful, but had a polarizing reputation. I'd say most people share my feelings: Pretty good, but not as good as I was hoping. Nevertheless, I'd understand a sequel if they had struck while the iron was hot. Prometheus was relevant in 2012. Maybe 2013. 2014 is a stretch, but a sequel would still capture interest in that time period. But now..."Prometheus" wasn't as impactful as "Alien". It's just been too long for anyone to care...

And now they changed the name, making me wonder if the filmmakers actually understand this. "Alien: Paradise Lost" can be an original film or part of the "Alien" franchise, but obviously they are de-Prometheus'ing "Prometheus".


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2015)

The irony with all these Alien sequels/prequels/spin-offs is that they ruin the fundamental appeal of Alien/Aliens. Those movies are terrifying because the characters are being pursued by a terrifying, unknown enemy. The more we see of the xenomorphs the less scary they are. All the shitty sequels _already_ made them un-scary. Knowing every intricate detail of how they were created adds nothing, the _best_ you can hope for is some intense visuals like the c-section scene in Prometheus but that's about it.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 26, 2015)

Who keeps giving these idiots money to make movies? 



Jena said:


> The irony with all these Alien sequels/prequels/spin-offs is that they ruin the fundamental appeal of Alien/Aliens. Those movies are terrifying because the characters are being pursued by a terrifying, unknown enemy. The more we see of the xenomorphs the less scary they are. All the shitty sequels _already_ made them un-scary. Knowing every intricate detail of how they were created adds nothing, the _best_ you can hope for is some intense visuals like the c-section scene in Prometheus but that's about it.




Truth. 

Any elements of predator/prey have been beaten to death. And the unknown (which makes up a good portion of what terrorizes people) is long gone.  All he has left at this point are cheap jump scares, and whatever intensity he can squeeze from visuals (which, despite being well done sometimes, are almost mundane compared to others in the genre).  

Prometheus was boring. I didn't pay to see it, and I wouldn't even waste my time to see another.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm still excited to be honest.

I liked enough of Prometheus, or at least what it was about.

And I'm seeing the Martian today, which is apparently great.

So I have faith.


----------



## martryn (Sep 27, 2015)

I think Prometheus suffered because it just had lots of questions but no answers.  I agree with MartialHorror in that, if they had made the sequel a few years ago, I'd want to see it to understand Prometheus, which wasn't all that bad.  Now I can't remember the questions that Prometheus posed, and I don't care enough to go back and remember why I cared.

I do remember that there were a shit ton of people with Prometheus avatars and sigs when the movie first came out.  Fucking changed your mind about it now, huh?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 27, 2015)

Lindelof is the only problem with Prometheus (as with all of his movies), so as long as he isn't writing, the film will be fine.


----------



## martryn (Sep 27, 2015)

Plot holes.  Plot holes everywhere.  I mean, did Into Darkness make any sense to anyone with all the plotholes?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 27, 2015)

This actually makes me wanna watch it more.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 27, 2015)

Isn't the origin of Xenomorph that Predator's were bored and created the ultimate game to hunt ?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 27, 2015)

They probably just acquired the xenomorph, and mass produced their own.

Seems like those Jesus alien guys created the xenomorphs originally.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 27, 2015)

> I always thought of the Alien as kind of a piece of bacterial warfare.


I would have expected something more mysterious or original about the origin of the xenomorph.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 27, 2015)

Prometheus was a pretty mysterious movie. I think its lack of clarity was one of the main complaints. For my money, just about everything that movie explained clearly was stupid, and everything that movie left vague was interesting. And it was the only time idris elba was just, what? What was he trying to do with that performance?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2015)

To be honest, I don't think peoples issue with "Prometheus" was its mysteriousness as much as its...mysteriousness, combined with some dumb writing. If the film didn't have moronic scenes like the guy trying to pet the alien thing, people would've accepted Prometheus as a cerebral thriller. They would accept that it won't provide most of the answers and would try to use their own minds to solve its riddles. 

But when characters do something so ridiculously stupid in order to drive the plot, it leads us to conclude that we are just watching another monster movie, albeit one with a pretentious streak. We see the unanswered questions as plot holes or cop-out sequel hooks. 

Once again, I liked the movie, but more on a superficial level. I loved the visual style, thought the characters were interesting enough and found the intense moments to be effective. But it's only marginally smarter than most blockbusters.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 27, 2015)

Why make more movies about the Xenos origins when he said it right there, they are biological weapons  I prefer the comic explanation that made them out to be a cosmic force that keeps other species in check if they start overpopulating too much


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 27, 2015)

Honestly all people wanted was the explaination on Engineers and Xenos with good psychological plus body horror, it had some of those being fair but the designs of the creatures were not as good as the originals, giant squid facehugger?Charlize Theron's character should have been the heroine. Prometheus showed the Engineers were making biological weapons, he just said Xenos are that, why need to make so many movies outside obvious cash grab for just that?. This series only need 1 or 2 movies not 3 or 4 for an origin story. 



> If the film didn't have moronic scenes like the guy trying to pet the alien thing,



Especially when he was supposedly an expert on animals, a phallic cobra thing gets defensive like a snake or some other animal and he refuses to back off.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 27, 2015)

The problem is that everyone with common sense who watched Alien and Prometheus would have already figured out that those eggs in the first ship were weapons, that's one of the reason so many Alien fans hated Prometheus and now Ridley is gonna make 3 more movies just to explain what is obvious by now


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2015)

He's a great visual director. But shame the film will be written by Lindelof who sucks and so another crap fest will be added to the already bloated franchise.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 27, 2015)

The Martian was perfect! Ridley Scott is back! I'll trust whatever he does!


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 27, 2015)

Why don't you complete the cycle and post that in the SW thread as well


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 27, 2015)

SW thread?

Ridley Scott isn't affiliated with Star Wars.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 27, 2015)

Star Wars man... Star Wars


----------



## Mider T (Sep 27, 2015)

Good news, Neil Blomkamp is a hack anyway.



Gilgamesh said:


> Prometheus is a good movie



This.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 28, 2015)

I think Blomkamp is still working on his own Alien film. It maybe come out after Prometheus 2, but before Prometheus 3.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I think Blomkamp is still working on his own Alien film. It maybe come out after Prometheus 2, but before Prometheus 3.



The man is just making some fan fap project. Let Ripley fucking die already.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 28, 2015)

Ridley Scott does know how to make a proper movie, altought his storywritting department it's usually the one that is to be found wanting.
Prometheus was shot beautifully, problem with it was Lindeloff and the other newfry. Let's see how this one turns out without Lindeloff.



Mider T said:


> Good news, Neil Blomkamp is a hack anyway.



Well he kinda did the same movie 3 times now, I liked District 9 but the rest where meh... I often wonder if he is a One trick pony, like the Matrix Brothers.



Swarmy said:


> The problem is that everyone with common sense who watched Alien and Prometheus would have already figured out that those eggs in the first ship were weapons,



Actually I tought they where like experimental cargo, heck they could have even been a transporting the contents for a space Zoo. "This where my theories before watching prometheus lol.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 29, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Actually I tought they where like experimental cargo, heck they could have even been a transporting the contents for a space Zoo. "This where my theories before watching prometheus lol.



The theory that the Xenos are bio weapons is as old as the internet, Prometheus just added more fuel to it


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 29, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Ridley Scott does know how to make a proper movie, altought his storywritting department it's usually the one that is to be found wanting.
> Prometheus was shot beautifully, problem with it was Lindeloff and the other newfry. Let's see how this one turns out without Lindeloff.


It's simple. Kill Lindeloff.

He's ruined 3 movies for me that I can think of now.



> Well he kinda did the same movie 3 times now, I liked District 9 but the rest where meh... I often wonder if he is a One trick pony, like the Matrix Brothers.


They're brother & sister, jesus.

But I like his ideas, and I liked 2/3 of his films.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 30, 2015)

The only thing I have to say to this is every Ridley Scott movie > every Blomkamp movie so I am glad this probably kills that project dead.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2015)

Exodus > District 9

come on mane


----------



## Taleran (Sep 30, 2015)

I do not tell lies.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> The Martian was perfect! Ridley Scott is back! I'll trust whatever he does!


Come on man.  The Counselor was extremely recent.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 30, 2015)

And amazing.


----------



## FireEel (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't mind really. I enjoyed Prometheus plenty so I'll watch this for sure too.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 1, 2015)

James Bond said:


> Isn't the origin of Xenomorph that Predator's were bored and created the ultimate game to hunt ?



It was before Ridley Scott stuck his Ridley Scott dick in the pot of honey and stirred his dick cheese around in the canon the fans actually preferred.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2015)

He expanded on and improved it.  As expected of a genius.



Ennoea said:


> The man is just making some fan fap project. Let Ripley fucking die already.



She already died, she just came back.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 1, 2015)

Sometimes, what you don't see is better than what you do. Giving the space jockey a background and shoehorning it into the Predator's place in Alien lore, to me, isn't genius so much as a "me too" thing to stay relevant.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 1, 2015)

Btw anyone have a theory why the engineers 2000 years ago decided to destroy humankind? on the web I've read this speculation that Jesus was their messanger sent to earth,then humans killed him sparking the rage of the engineers,because of that they decided to destroy the humans.



Swarmy said:


> Why make more movies about the Xenos origins when he said it right there, they are biological weapons  I prefer the comic explanation that made them out to be a cosmic force that keeps other species in check if they start overpopulating too much


Inb4 Scott gonna change what he said about bio weapons  xenos are not bio-weapons  but I think it gonna be that 

Another confirm about the bio-weapon possibility is that the character of Idris Elba gives an explanation about the black liquid saying that those things could be weapons and nothing more.


Swarmy said:


> The problem is that everyone with common sense who watched Alien and Prometheus would have already figured out that those eggs in the first ship were weapons, that's one of the reason so many Alien fans hated Prometheus and now Ridley is gonna make 3 more movies just to explain what is obvious by now


The question now is how they created the eggs since in the ship of Prometheus there were the canisters while in the ship of Alien there were the eggs.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 1, 2015)

Alien Jesus makes sense.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 1, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Alien Jesus makes sense.


Here the theory,it seems Scott in a way or another confirmed this theory



> Basically, it all boils down to the fact that the Engineers made us, and even gave us a second chance when we started showing our baser instincts (war, murder, etc.). That chance? Engineer Space Jesus:
> 
> From the Engineers' perspective, so long as humans retained that notion of self-sacrifice as central, we weren't entirely beyond redemption. But we went and screwed it all up, and the film hints at when, if not why: the Engineers at the base died two thousand years ago. That suggests that the event that turned them against us and led to the huge piles of dead Engineers lying about was one and the same event. We did something very, very bad, and somehow the consequences of that dreadful act accompanied the Engineers back to LV-223 and massacred them.
> If you have uneasy suspicions about what 'a bad thing approximately 2,000 years ago' might be, then let me reassure you that you are right. An astonishing excerpt from the Movies.com interview with Ridley Scott:
> ...


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 1, 2015)

I've read the original script, have that 'chariots of the gods' book, and read theories already.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 2, 2015)

It is less mythic Prometheus and more another horror classic the Modern Prometheus (Frankenstein)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 2, 2015)

> Btw anyone have a theory why the engineers 2000 years ago decided to destroy humankind? on the web I've read this speculation that Jesus was their messanger sent to earth,then humans killed him sparking the rage of the engineers,because of that they decided to destroy the humans.



They felt threatened by the potential of their bio weapons or deemed them not necessary. Humans came off more experiments to them, they or atleast the one we saw interacting with humans seemed to not see them as much more than meat. 

I liked the theory or idea that the Xenos were a case of them being hoisted by their own petard, their own ego to make bio logical weapons backfiring on them.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 2, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Another confirm about the bio-weapon possibility is that the character of Idris Elba gives an explanation about the black liquid saying that those things could be weapons and nothing more.



But we all know those were weapons it's plain simple


----------



## Saishin (Oct 4, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> They felt threatened by the potential of their bio weapons or deemed them not necessary. Humans came off more experiments to them, they or atleast *the one we saw interacting with humans seemed to not see them as much more than meat.*
> 
> I liked the theory or idea that the Xenos were a case of them being hoisted by their own petard, their own ego to make bio logical weapons backfiring on them.


In a video on youtube a reason why David got his head teared off  it is because the engineer felt him as an artifical being,I mean the humans dared to create life by build beings that are not real but just copies so it's like they felt this act as outrageous.

Yeah it's a cool origin,although I would have expected something more mysterious about their creation.


Swarmy said:


> But we all know those were weapons it's plain simple


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 15, 2015)

> Back in September, director Ridley Scott revealed that the upcoming Prometheus sequel had undergone a title change and would actually be known as Alien: Paradise Lost. That appears to have changed again, however, as Indiewire (via Cinema Blend) was present for an extended conversation with Scott at the AFI Film Festival where the director revealed that the slow-burn process on the sequel lead to him directing The Martian, in addition to dropping a different title for the film.
> 
> *“I was going to be doing what will be called ‘Alien: Covenant,’ which starts shooting next February, and we were struggling then with the screenplay there and then there was a phone call, somebody saying, ‘Listen, we’ve got this thing which is completely written called ‘Martian,’ and I said, ‘Huh.’ And I sped read it in an hour and by mid-afternoon, I talked to Fox and said, ‘I need to talk to ‘Drew [Goddard]…’”*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2015)

Prometheus is like the worst movie ever made and its still getting a sequel??


----------



## Saishin (Nov 17, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It has been confirmed it'll be called Alien: Covenant:


Not bad the logo,clearly the producers wanted a title that was a direct connection to the Alien franchise,I guess for promotional reasons.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 17, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Prometheus is like the worst movie ever made and its still getting a sequel??



Wasn't that bad unless you're a huge Alien fan


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 17, 2015)

I liked the first film so I'm still interested.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 18, 2015)

I have no idea why people hate Prometheus so much. It was a decent film.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 18, 2015)

Some characters were odd and didn't serve the story well.

It was mostly questions with little answers.

Kinda sloppy set up, without enough pay off at the end.

But yes, I liked the questions and what was being set up though. So for me I can forgive a lot.

I looove the whole alien jesus origins thing etc. And the alien horror stuff.

Actors were fine, visuals were fine, tone was kinda fine.

I blame the writer for all the problems though, Damon bloody Lindelof.

Hopefully Lindelof does not return.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 18, 2015)

the problem with Promefeus is it contains many quality ingredients...all wasted because they were thrown haphazardly into a pot, left to burn for an hour, then served to you as if it were fine cuisine.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 18, 2015)

Without Lindeloff, this has potential!

Also, wasnt it going to be Alien: Paradise Lost?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 18, 2015)

And now it's not.



RAGING BONER said:


> the problem with Promefeus is it contains many quality ingredients...all wasted because they were thrown haphazardly into a pot, left to burn for an hour, then served to you as if it were fine cuisine.



Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 21, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> And now it's not.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah pretty much.



According to this website? But in the spoken interview by Riddley he said that it was going to be Paradise Lost.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 21, 2015)

In a more recent interview he said otherwise, and then the studio released an official image with the new name.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 12, 2015)

Let's hope Ridley is not making fun of us 



> *Ridley Scott Promises Familiar Aliens in Alien: Covenant*
> 
> *Prepare yourself for a veritable menagerie of Xenomorph forms in Ridley Scott’s upcoming Alien: Covenant*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 12, 2015)

Bet it will be a 5 minute cameo at best.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 12, 2015)

Who got dissapointed that the xenomorph was not there? This movie was about the space jokeys! Besides the Deacon was more than enough fan service.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 12, 2015)

It was also about the origin of the Xenos, it's like doing a Spider Man origin without Spider Man outside mentioning him briefly and showing him for a few minutes near the end. The Deacon is not a Xeno, Xenos existed already as per wall art in the caves and were close to their modern counterparts, not to mention that weird giant face hugger that is different from the original.People thought we'd see what happened to that Engineer ship in Alien 1, movie did not need to be dragged out like Scott is doing.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 13, 2015)

Coming to theaters soon - more heavy-handed anti-science bullshit featuring gigantic pale bald space Jesus and the black goop. I can't wait.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 13, 2015)

Well he got my hopes high


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2015)

I thought the next Prometheus movie was supposed to continue the story of Elizabeth Shaw


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I thought the next Prometheus movie was supposed to continue the story of Elizabeth Shaw



In that article they say she'll return as well


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2015)

I hope she doesn't die


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2015)

I do like that David has bounced back from basically being destroyed.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2015)

This will be garbage. Dick move by Ridley to make this film to block Blomkamp


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> In that article they say she'll return as well


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It was also about the origin of the Xenos, it's like doing a Spider Man origin without Spider Man outside mentioning him briefly and showing him for a few minutes near the end. The Deacon is not a Xeno, Xenos existed already as per wall art in the caves and were close to their modern counterparts, not to mention that weird giant face hugger that is different from the original.People thought we'd see what happened to that Engineer ship in Alien 1, movie did not need to be dragged out like Scott is doing.



The wall art portrayed something similar to a xeno, those drawings where made by gigier and you know how he was, he just drew whatever he felt like. Besides it had wings and stuff.

I tought it was an experiment haven and that the goo and eggs where a byproduct of their life experimentations. The deacon is what was painted in the wall I suppose.
People hyperhype the xenomorph a lot tought, I tought it was fine like that, we already know that they exist in the same universe and how they can be done etc..
The space Jokeys - at least for me- are what interests me here. We have seen a bunch of bad Alien movies and like two that are awesome. I enjoy Prometheus because it is beautifully shot and visually gorgeous, the music kicks ass and the effects are great.

As for those saying this movie would block bloockclamp or wathevs. He hasnt done nothing great since district 9 IMO.
Elysium was a copy of Battle angel and chappie was a copy of Jhonny 9 or wathever was that robot that took life.
Let's see how things turn up, I am very intrigued on what these people will do.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2016)

This is the right decision.  Rapace was dull and she did the film a disservice by appearing in it.  Seriously a weak aspect of the film guys.


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2016)

But it kinda just leaves that thread unresolved. What of David?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2016)

Why does it need to resolved?  It might be more interesting to check in on David and wonder how he got into this predicament.  It will also be cool to see a fresh crew interact with him even though they are unsure of his motives.


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2016)

So you're ok with the notion she just wondered away in the dead of space and leave it like that? That doesn't sit well with me


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2016)

I dunno how I feel about it. I'll get back to you when I rewatch Prometheus... eventually.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2016)

Yeah her story was just beginning.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 1, 2016)

it's pretty easy to predict how her story turns out tbh

in fact it can be done in a 3 page webcomic:

Page 1: Pondering some philosophical mumbo jumbo while on the bridge of the ship.

page 2: Ship arrives at destination

Page 3: She cautiously steps off the ship and gets murdered by the first big ass grey friend she comes across.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 2, 2016)

Vault said:


> But it kinda just leaves that thread unresolved. What of David?



David is confirmed to appear so yeah.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2016)

Why are we still calling this "Prometheus 2"? It was a divisive film that was almost unanimously considered disappointing if still decent and didn't break the box office like expected- even if it didn't flop.

The sequel has distanced itself from Prometheus that they might as well just refer to it as a Alien prequel instead of a Prometheus sequel (and yes, I know that Prometheus itself is technically a prequel).


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 2, 2016)

The initial idea sounded much more intriguing and coherent imo. 
This new one is too much of a repetation. 
"A new crew stumbles upon the remains of the promotheus ship."
Isn't that like the plot of every single alien film including prometheus ?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 2, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> The initial idea sounded much more intriguing and coherent imo.
> This new one is too much of a repetation.
> "A new crew stumbles upon the remains of the promotheus ship."
> Isn't that like the plot of every single alien film including prometheus ?



My toughts exactly, I am sick of them always trying to reference the xenomorph. We get that, can we just skip to the new mysterious alien and Space Jokey parts?


----------



## Swarmy (May 21, 2016)

> A fresh batch of thrilling new _Alien: Covenant_ set photos have found their way online and depict some pretty powerful imagery. In what would seem like the eradication of a primitive society, Humanoid bodies are seen as charred and burnt, in grotesque positions at the steps of a stone temple as well as battling with each other. At first these set photos could be interpreted as an eradication of the Human race, or possibly a past extinction event, but diving deeper, these new set photos offer more clues which suggest the sequences depicted take place on an Engineer home world, not Human.
> 
> According to the :
> 
> ...



Photos in link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 22, 2016)

It's wrong I don't feel excited reading that?


----------



## Swarmy (May 22, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It's wrong I don't feel excited reading that?



Too much giant bald albinos less slimy xenos


----------



## Saishin (May 22, 2016)

Put the xeno Ridley,I don't care much about the engineers killing each other


----------



## Suigetsu (May 23, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Prometheus is like the worst movie ever made and its still getting a sequel??


STFU! It only had a lame crap screenplay but aside from that it was 10/10 on everything!

I liked Paradise Lost IMO.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2016)

Lmao your taste in regards to movies are crap


----------



## Swarmy (May 28, 2016)

*First Official Look at Katherine Waterston from ALIEN: COVENANT*





> Ridley Scott's Alien: Covenant is currently filming in Sydney, Australia and we shared some spoilery set images last week here.
> 
> Today we get a first look at the character Daniels played by Katherine Waterston. Check out the full photo below shared on Twitter with the caption "Nowhere to run."
> 
> This also gives us a glimpse at the interiors of the Covenant ship. And she appears to be carrying some device or weapon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 9, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> But we all know those were weapons it's plain simple


I thought they where experimenting or using them as templates to create life in a new planet and thus what we saw was a WIP.
well probably not but you must admit it would had been a very interesting concept.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> I thought they where experimenting or using them as templates to create life in a new planet and thus what we saw was a WIP.
> well probably not but you must admit it would had been a very interesting concept.



That makes sense as much as them being bioweapons  They are created to be adaptable to every enviournment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 11, 2016)

*[Rumor] Alien: Covenant's connection to Ellen Ripley revealed?*



> A new rumor has sprouted online suggesting that one of the characters in Alien: Covenant will actually be Ellen Ripley's mother. According to , actress Katherine Waterston is apparently going to fill this role, despite her last name being Daniels, not Ripley... According to their sources:
> 
> _"Sources close to film and actress tell us the Waterston will be playing Ellen Ripley’s mother in “Alien: Covenant,” which is an amazing twist and true to Ridley Scott’s promise that the post-“*Prometheus*” prequels will eventually lead right up to the first “*Alien*” movie. It should be noted however that Waterston isn’t the lead of the movie, and it’s an ensemble piece like “Prometheus.”_
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2016)

OMG no, I really hope they dont do that shit.
Would bring too many plotholes and - muhh conectivity.
I think new brand fresh character cast would work alright, definitely want to see David and Dr Shaw return altought sadly it seems she wont.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2016)

"it's like poetry; it rhymes"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2016)

Stunna said:


> "it's like poetry; it rhymes"


Goodnight everybody.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> OMG no, I really hope they dont do that shit.
> Would bring too many plotholes and - muhh conectivity.
> I think new brand fresh character cast would work alright, definitely want to see David and Dr Shaw return altought sadly it seems she wont.



Ridley seriously wants to ruin his best movie


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Saishin (Jun 24, 2016)

> Ridley Scott thinks Alien: Covenant will “_scare the shit out of people._” While 20th Century Fox will  next month, they were atshowing off their upcoming slate of films and  was there to witness the 2-hour long presentation.
> 
> According to THR, Alien: Covenant made an appearance in the presentation in the form of a video showing off the sets of Alien: Covenant and a short message from Ridley Scott:
> 
> ...


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 24, 2016)

He said EXACTLY the same for Prometheus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 26, 2016)

Yaaaay!!

as for a scene much worse than the chestbuster, well I just hope it's not filled with gore nor happens to be the one from some concept drafts of happening while having sex. That was some cheap slasher shit. Both screenwritters where crap.
Does anyone know who is writting covenant?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 28, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Yaaaay!!
> 
> as for a scene much worse than the chestbuster, well I just hope it's not filled with gore nor happens to be the one from some concept drafts of happening while having sex. That was some cheap slasher shit. Both screenwritters where crap.
> Does anyone know who is writting covenant?



Lets face it Scott will never top Alien's success and cultural impact... ever


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 30, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Lets face it Scott will never top Alien's success and cultural impact... ever


Yeah, he shouldnt chase over a past glory. He should just focus on this bing this and not that.
░░███░░▄███░░▐██▄░░▄██████▄░░███░░▄███░░▄██▌
░░███▄░████░░███░▄███▀▀▀███▌░███▌░████▄░███▀
░░▐██▌▐████▌▐███░████▄████▀░░▐██▌▄████▌▄███
░░▀████████████░░██████▀▀░░░░░████████████▀
░░░█████░█████▌░░████▄░░▄▄▄▄░░█████▀▐█████
░░░▀███▀░▀████░░░░▀████████▀░░▀███▀░░████▀
░░░░▀▀▀░░░▀▀▀░░░░░░░░▀▀▀▀░░░░░░▀▀▀░░░▀▀▀▀

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Yeah, he shouldnt chase over a past glory. He should just focus on this bing this and not that.
> ░░███░░▄███░░▐██▄░░▄██████▄░░███░░▄███░░▄██▌
> ░░███▄░████░░███░▄███▀▀▀███▌░███▌░████▄░███▀
> ░░▐██▌▐████▌▐███░████▄████▀░░▐██▌▄████▌▄███
> ...



He should just focus on Blade Runner's sequel


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 4, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> He should just focus on Blade Runner's sequel


but he wont even direct it :c


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> but he wont even direct it :c



But his mind and soul is with it


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 4, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> But his mind and soul is with it


I guess that leaves me in a positive spirit. Say why didnt he go back to sci-fi insead of doing movies like robbin hood and such? I found kingdom of heaven somewhat lacking, I feel like it could had been better.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 5, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> I guess that leaves me in a positive spirit. Say why didnt he go back to sci-fi insead of doing movies like robbin hood and such? I found kingdom of heaven somewhat lacking, I feel like it could had been better.



Maybe he wanted some variety

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Saishin (Jul 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 7, 2016)

They are back!!!


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2016)

> “_Then I got the script and I’m like this s–t is dark! There is no comic relief in this at all. This is a dark horror movie. And that was exciting. To be able to step into something like that and to participate in a way that not relying on things I’d done before_.”


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2016)

Im looking forward to be disappointed 

Prometheus is still dat shit movie


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 30, 2016)

Leaked pictures of the Neomorph together with a Facehugger and eggs!


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 30, 2016)

There are fucking pics of the fucking Neomorph and you fuckers don't even give a single fuck? Well fuck it @Saishin come here and show these fucks how we fuck with fucking Alien-hating fuckheads 

Fuck

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2016)

those look like oversized vaginas. is this pseudo porn?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 30, 2016)

They look like shit tbh there not intimidating in the slightest unlike the Xenomorphs.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Saishin (Oct 31, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> There are fucking pics of the fucking Neomorph and you fuckers don't even give a single fuck? Well fuck it @Saishin come here and show these fucks how we fuck with fucking Alien-hating fuckheads
> 
> Fuck


We deal with them with a plasma cannon on our shoulder 

Well that facehugger isn't that different from the original one,just it looks bigger 

Those xenos remind me of those clone xenos from Alien Resurrection 


TerminaTHOR said:


> those look like oversized vaginas. is this pseudo porn?


In fact the design of the alien was made with the intention to be pseudo sexual,same for the design of the spaceship and facehugger


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 31, 2016)

Saishin said:


> In fact the design of the alien was made with the intention to be pseudo sexual,same for the design of the spaceship and facehugger



Fun fact, Xenos don't kill you they rape you


----------



## Saishin (Oct 31, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Fun fact, Xenos don't kill you they rape you


Lambert


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 31, 2016)

Well the Alien's head was supposed to be a penis while the long tongue was supposed to rape and kill victims, then we have the whole face rape and impregnation by the facehugger and the most lovely chest bursting of the chestbuster  Everything about the Xenomorphs is sex, pervertion and violence


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 31, 2016)

i hate sex in movies. its sooo fake


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 1, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i hate sex in movies. its sooo fake



I can't know


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saishin (Nov 24, 2016)

Me right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeeees


----------



## Saishin (Nov 26, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Yeeees


Show more enthusiasm Swarmy


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> OMG no, I really hope they dont do that shit.
> Would bring too many plotholes and - muhh *conectivity*.
> I think new brand fresh character cast would work alright, definitely want to see David and Dr Shaw return altought sadly it seems she wont.


Uh...I think you mean continuity.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Saishin (Nov 28, 2016)

Why you don't like this movie?


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 28, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Why you don't like this movie?



Dude I'm the biggest fan of the Alien franchise in my entire country, I've seen the movies a hundred times at least but Scott is butchering it so bad that AvP looks like a freaking blockbuster now


----------



## Saishin (Nov 28, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Dude I'm the biggest fan of the Alien franchise in my entire country, I've seen the movies a hundred times at least but Scott is butchering it so bad *that AvP looks like a freaking blockbuster now *


Don't say that


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 28, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Don't say that



Tbh if they stuck to the game or even comics plot and setting it might have been the best sci-fi in years


----------



## Saishin (Nov 28, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Tbh if they stuck to the game or even comics plot and setting it might have been the best sci-fi in years


And if they had put the marines indeed it would have been a masterpiece


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 28, 2016)

Saishin said:


> And if they had put the marines indeed it would have been a masterpiece


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

What will the marines do?? Shoot blanks and run away? lmao


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 4, 2016)

what? fucking pussies, they wusses out from the engineers which IMO where fresh, new and interesting. Seeing the fucking xenomorph again it's like the same sort of pandering to the nostalgia faggs of these fucking years. Ere, Have Ur membaBerries!
As for the poster I suppose this is its theme.

2:05


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 24, 2016)

*‘Alien: Covenant’ Footage Description: We’ve Seen Two Gory Scenes from the Terrifying Sequel* 



> This world is very different from the planets in *Prometheus* and other _Alien_ films because it’s a lot more like earth in terms of environment. There are forests and fields and lakes, which probably makes it more habitable for humans to live there, but also more prone to alien life. Now, mind you, these clips mainly showed the aftermath of some of the crew who had landed on the planet as some of them had clearly been infected with the eggs, as we got to see these new breed aliens escaping from their hosts in particularly gory fashion.
> 
> The first example of this is a scene that involves two of the film’s female actors and an unidentified male actor who has an alien inside him. We see that his back is being punctured from inside by a number of spikes, which turns out to be the new Neomorph, who eventually bursts out of him. We could see that it’s quite adorable as a baby even though it has this spikey tail we haven’t seen on previous incarnations. As it happens, one of the women has been isolated in the room with her now dead colleague and before she can get out, the alien kills her, too. (That recent picture of the blood-splattered window? That was from this sequence.) One thing leads to another and then that lander explodes, killing the other woman as she comes out with her body on fire as some of their crewmates return to the lander. Apparently, a man they’re bringing back with them has also been “infected,” but the Neomorph he’s hosting doesn’t bother exploding out of his body but rather climbs back up his throat and explodes out of his mouth, basically blowing his head up in the process.



Full interview and pics in the link above


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2016)

Link doesn't work. Excited to see this. Hopefully it receives a better reception than the first one.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 24, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Link doesn't work. Excited to see this. Hopefully it receives a better reception than the first one.



Seems they took the article down


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saishin (Dec 25, 2016)

@Swarmy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 25, 2016)

this, uh, looks like a remake of 79 Alien ?


and wtf is that shower sex scene


----------



## Mariko (Dec 25, 2016)

Damn, I'm hyped AF.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 25, 2016)

Weiss said:


> this, uh, looks like a remake of 79 Alien ?
> 
> 
> and wtf is that shower sex scene



2017 remake >>> just insert sexe scenes.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 25, 2016)

>james franco


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2016)

shower sex scene was the best part of that trailer.

I hope that scene lasts like 15 minutes before the alien interrupts.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 25, 2016)

No sign of Shaw, no sign of engineers. Will they even try to explain something? 
Or is it indeed the Age of carbon copies.


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm not gonna be fooled again after the previous film had basically the best trailer of it's era

Old man Ridley can't pull shenanigans on us again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2016)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> No sign of Shaw, no sign of engineers. Will they even try to explain something?
> Or is it indeed the Age of carbon copies.


Maybe it doesn't want to spoil that in the trailer.


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2016)

Trailer was pretty underwhelming.  Not going to expect much from this movie.



Rukia said:


> shower sex scene was the best part of that trailer.
> 
> I hope that scene lasts like 15 minutes before the alien interrupts.



I can already see fanfic writers furiously writing smut revolving around that scene.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 25, 2016)

I feel like I've seen a better version of this movie already by the same director.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 25, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Maybe it doesn't want to spoil that in the trailer.



Yes, that might be true. But also the trailer is pointing that Ripley 2.0 and Xenomorph-killing-shipmates will be the central characters of the movie.
It bodes kind of bad for Shaw's screentime, and if her storyline gets sidelined that will make Prometheus all kind of pointless.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm not gonna lie, I feel a bit worried by the trailer... This seems more like a remake than a prequel


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 26, 2016)

Screw that just saw the trailer one more time... This is gonna rock


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2016)

Beautiful.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 26, 2016)

About the spores... Long live Cordyceps


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 26, 2016)

This is why Fox sucks.

Who the fuck releases an Alien Trailer at midnight on fucking Christmas. 

Also yeah lets go to alien planet and not wear any protective gear that is the spirit.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 26, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Also yeah lets go to alien planet and not wear any protective gear that is the spirit.



They probably analysed the atmosphere before going out, not to mention the lead is a terraforming expert


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 26, 2016)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> No sign of Shaw, no sign of engineers. Will they even try to explain something?
> Or is it indeed the Age of carbon copies.



She should make an appearance because her name is listed among the cast unless it's a flashback or something


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 27, 2016)

will they show God in the end?


----------



## Saishin (Dec 27, 2016)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> No sign of Shaw, *no sign of engineers.* Will they even try to explain something?
> Or is it indeed the Age of carbon copies.







Swarmy said:


> Screw that just saw the trailer one more time... This is gonna rock


Admit it you're drooling because of the shower sex scene 


Swarmy said:


> They probably analysed the atmosphere before going out, not to mention the lead is a terraforming expert


That's not LV-456

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 27, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Admit it you're drooling because of the shower sex scene



Using sex in horror movies is a cliche by now 

You know I'm obsessed with parasitoids and the xenos are the best example of fictional parasitoids


----------



## Saishin (Dec 27, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Using sex in horror movies is a cliche by now
> 
> You know I'm obsessed with parasitoids and the xenos are the best example of fictional parasitoids


Why I'm not surprised about that?


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 27, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Why I'm not surprised about that?



Right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amol (Dec 27, 2016)

I loved the song in trailer.
Nature Boy by Aurora.
It took a while for me to find it but damn it is hauntingly beautiful.
I watched trailer 5 times just to hear it. It also fits extremely well to film.
As far film itself,i am from one of those rare minority who watched Prometheus but not Alien film series so I don't have any kind of special expectations from it.
Only thing I do hope is that they don't just discard the plot lines from Prometheus. I wanna know about Engineers and what happened to Shaw. Prometheus left me with so many questions. I want this film to answer some of them.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 28, 2016)

Amol said:


> i am from one of those rare minority who watched Prometheus but not Alien film series



You should change that you know


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 29, 2016)

> *Alien: Covenant Fox Film Showcase Footage Description*
> 
> During a recent film showcase held by Fox in New York City, the studio screened two sequences from _Alien: Covenant_, the first trailer, and a sizzle reel of Waterston’s character Daniels for press. Now, for those unable to attend the studio’s film showcase, we break down the unreleased scenes, which include minor *spoilers* from _Alien: Covenant_.
> 
> ...




Plus some pics.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Saishin (Dec 30, 2016)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Plus some pics.


May the 2nd pic show how the neomorphs are born?


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 31, 2016)

This sounds good


----------



## Mariko (Dec 31, 2016)

Amol said:


> I loved the song in trailer.
> *Nature Boy by Aurora.
> It took a while for me to find it but damn it is hauntingly beautiful.*
> I watched trailer 5 times just to hear it. It also fits extremely well to film.
> ...



Thanks m8 



> *As far film itself,i am from one of those rare minority who watched Prometheus but not Alien film series so I don't have any kind of special expectations from it.*



Wait, what? 
It's like watching Rogue One without having seen any SW movies. It just makes no sense.


----------



## Amol (Dec 31, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Buy em






Mariko said:


> If I had started SW with the force awakens I wouldn't have watched the others. I'm glad I saw the original ones firsts.


You didn't like The Force Awakens? 
I do know the general story of SW though. Tbh I have trouble watching old films.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 31, 2016)

Amol said:


> You didn't like The Force Awakens?
> I do know the general story of SW though. Tbh I have trouble watching old films.



Nope. Not at all. It was pure fan service with absolutely no scenario. Just a cash maker done by Disney to take fans money. Not to mention that it was consistentless AF, like the main char -I forgot her name, awakening Jedi's skills in hours while it took 3 movies and pbbly years (movie time) to get the same skills. No, 100% shit this movie was. On the other hand Rogue One was rather good.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 28, 2017)

t

_“The franchise has kind of wandered all over the map. Ridley [Scott] did the first film, and he inspired an entire generation of filmmakers and science-fiction fans with that one movie and there have been so many films that stylistically have derived from it, including my own Aliens, which was the legitimate sequel and, I think, the proper heir to his film. I sort of did it as a fanboy. I wanted to honor his film, but also say what I needed to say. After that, I don’t take any responsibility._

_I don’t think it’s worked out terribly well. I think we’ve moved on beyond it. It’s like, okay, we’ve got it, we’ve got the whole Freudian biomechanoid meme. I’ve seen it in 100 horror films since. I think both of those films stand at a certain point in time, as a reference point. But is there any validity to doing another one now? I don’t know. Maybe. Let’s see, jury’s out. Let’s see what Ridley comes up with.”_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 3, 2017)

_“Ridley Scott returns to the universe he created, with ALIEN: COVENANT, a new chapter in his groundbreaking ALIEN franchise. A beautifully lavish art book celebrates the vision behind the movie. Sumptuous artwork and behind-the-scenes photography reveal the design and development of the movie, including interior sets, outdoor shooting locations, technology – and of course, the Aliens themselves.”_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saishin (Feb 3, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> t
> 
> _“The franchise has kind of wandered all over the map. Ridley [Scott] did the first film, and he inspired an entire generation of filmmakers and science-fiction fans with that one movie and there have been so many films that stylistically have derived from it, including my own Aliens, which was the legitimate sequel and, I think, the proper heir to his film. I sort of did it as a fanboy. I wanted to honor his film, but also say what I needed to say. After that, I don’t take any responsibility._
> 
> _I don’t think it’s worked out terribly well. I think we’ve moved on beyond it. It’s like, okay, we’ve got it, we’ve got the whole Freudian biomechanoid meme. I’ve seen it in 100 horror films since. I think both of those films stand at a certain point in time, as a reference point. But is there any validity to doing another one now? I don’t know. Maybe. Let’s see, jury’s out. Let’s see what Ridley comes up with.”_


He's just annoyed because Ridley doesn't like the Queen and he will not include her in this franchise


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 3, 2017)

Saishin said:


> He's just annoyed because Ridley doesn't like the Queen and he will not include her in this franchise


----------



## Saishin (Feb 4, 2017)

Swarmy said:


>


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Feb 7, 2017)

Oh gawd no, not again.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2017)

He still died though 



ThatGreekLady said:


> Oh gawd no, not again.



Ypu want more penis shaped aliens impregnating people


----------



## Saishin (Feb 7, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> He still died though


At least he died with style


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2017)

Saishin said:


> At least he died with style


When Xenos die they melt everything around them


----------



## Saishin (Feb 7, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> When Xenos die they melt everything around them


And Predators blow up everything instead  


Mariko said:


> 2017 remake >>> just insert sexe scenes.


Also in Alien there was a sex scene


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 14, 2017)

The _Alien_ franchise is one of my favorite film franchises, because the first film was the first horror movie that I ever saw, so I shall at least see this film to say that I have, but I do not expect that it can possibly compare to the sheer terror of the original; the trailer for this film has already given me reason to not have high expectations, given that it immediately begins with danger and action; compare it to the trailer of the original film,and there is simply very little sense of suspense or tension (even the trailer alone of the original film is more suspenseful and terrifying than are many horror movies today, in my mind).

In terms of continuity, when is this film set? Between _Prometheus_ and the first _Alien,_ or at some other point?


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 14, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In terms of continuity, when is this film set? Between _Prometheus_ and the first _Alien,_ or at some other point?



Yes it's between those.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Saishin (Feb 21, 2017)

Full cast


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 21, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Full cast


They all gonna die

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Saishin (Feb 21, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> They all gonna die


David is an android and xenos never attack stuff that isn't alive


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 21, 2017)

Saishin said:


> David is an android and xenos never attack stuff that isn't alive


Xenos attack all that moves man


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 22, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Full cast



I do not wish continue saying that this film cannot compare to the original, but there are fifteen characters in that image, which will make it very difficult to develop each of them fully, especially considering that it is very likely that nearly all of them shall die during the film. The original film had a mere seven characters, which allowed each of to be well-developed and also contributed to the feeling of utter isolation that helped to make the original as awesome as it was.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 22, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Full cast



none of the ladies will make it out alive. xenos like to attack ugly women first


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> none of the ladies will make it out alive. xenos like to attack ugly women first



I cannot recall every film, but the first person to die in the original film was a man, and Lambert, the other female character, was the second-to-last to die; in the second film, the other female character, Vasquez, died close to the end, so that rule is not at all true.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 24, 2017)

The prologue



Swarmy said:


> Xenos attack all that moves man


In Alien Isolation the droids weren't attacked by the xeno


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 24, 2017)

Saishin said:


> In Alien Isolation the droids weren't attacked by the xeno


I still need to finish that game


----------



## Saishin (Feb 28, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> I still need to finish that game


Finish it then 

After running we need to hide 

New trailer coming tomorrow


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Finish it then
> 
> After running we need to hide
> 
> New trailer coming tomorrow


They better show the Neomorph


----------



## Saishin (Feb 28, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> They better show the Neomorph


Ridley gonna troll,he will show us only the chestburster


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Ridley gonna troll,he will show us only the chestburster


True, though the Neos lack a chestburster stage from what I know


----------



## Saishin (Feb 28, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> True, though the Neos lack a chestburster stage from what I know


Interesting


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Interesting


They burst out as small version of the adult form, like in the end of Prometheus


----------



## Saishin (Feb 28, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> They burst out as small version of the adult form, like in the end of Prometheus


Nice  will the deacon makes an appearence?


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Nice  will the deacon makes an appearence?


He's unique and prolly won't be anything like him again


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Saishin (Mar 1, 2017)

2:21


----------



## Saishin (Mar 1, 2017)

Thorin said:


> why is there a gay couple in this movie? retarded


Honestly yeah see a gay couple in a sci-fi movie of this kind it doesn't fit but oh well,nowdays you see these kind of characters in every TV series and movies,times have changed.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 1, 2017)

The path to paradise begins in hell.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks good but seems like they'll rely on CGI a bit too much, I don't think it's a bad thing but practical effects are the soul of the Alien movies.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 1, 2017)

Thorin said:


> why is there a gay couple in this movie? retarded



oscar bait for best supporting cast 

coz you know.. nowadays the academy nominates you if you're either black or plays a gay character in a movie


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2017)

I will rewatch Alien, Aliens

then see this in the cinema

and then go play Alien Isolation


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2017)

Logan, Kong, F8, this, then Spidey .. then Transformers

ticket costs gonan start piling up 


oh well I will save some by skipping on Wonder Woman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

I will definitely watch Alien before I watch Wonder Woman.  I am fucking sick to death of super hero movies.





Thorin said:


> why is there a gay couple in this movie? retarded


It doesn't make sense considering the mission.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 1, 2017)

Weiss said:


> and then go play Alien Isolation


I have yet to finish that game. Way too intense.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 1, 2017)

Good God, the CGI alien looks like shit. 

Like, mid 90's shit. It looks on par with the CGI aliens in Alien: Resurrection from TWENTY YEARS AGO:

*Spoiler*: __ 







And at least Resurrection had the good taste to use practical puppets/suits for most alien scenes, limiting the primitive CGI to "stunts" where the aliens need to swim, jump, or do other acrobatics.

I pray that it's just a placeholder effect for the trailer while they're animating the real one.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 1, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> He's unique and prolly won't be anything like him again


He was so adorable 


Swarmy said:


> Looks good but seems like they'll rely on CGI a bit too much, I don't think it's a bad thing but practical effects are the soul of the Alien movies.


Indeed but for those acrobatic moves the CGI is necessary,in that sequence that xeno lack of slimy stuff,they should have added more slim on it 


Weiss said:


> I will rewatch Alien, Aliens
> 
> then see this in the cinema
> 
> and then go play Alien Isolation


You gonna love Alien Isolation 


mr_shadow said:


> Good God, the CGI alien looks like shit.
> 
> Like, mid 90's shit. It looks on par with the CGI aliens in Alien: Resurrection from TWENTY YEARS AGO:
> 
> ...


The Deacon in Prometheus looks more good than the xeno in this trailer


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 3, 2017)

Besides totally not getting the whole "fans like Ripley and wanna see Ripley again" thing, studios seem to keep wanting to reboot the timeline on when Humanity first encountered the Xenomorph. It was pretty obvious to me that the contact in Alien was meant to be the very first time anyone saw one of the damned things, but now we have Prometheus and Alienovenant retconning shit so that people saw them like...I dunno...hundreds of years earlier or some shit. For no good reason, too. Literally no good reason. 

"Oh, but it explains how Weyland-Yutani knew to look for the monster." That's gonna be the BS reason people give to justify this bullshit. Except there's already an established reason in the very first movie. They were responding to a distress beacon, and their translation led them to believe there was a bio-weapon of some sort on the derelict space ship. That's really all the background exposition you need. We don't really need an entire series of long, drawn out prequels where a bunch of people nobody gives a fuck about inevitably die.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2017)

For those condemning the CGI, keep in mind that it's probably not finished for the actual movie. I've seen trailers before where the CGI looked bad, but then it looked great in the final film, such as with the Peter Jackson King Kong movie. Furthermore, sometimes CGI can look bad based around the editing. The 2nd half of the trailer sucked so bad. It seemed like they were trying to market the film as something it wasn't (possibly because of some of the strange casting choices).

Sometimes the editing of a trailer can make the special effects seem better than they are in the final film as well, such as with "Suicide Squad".


----------



## Amol (Mar 4, 2017)

I only care about mystery of story.
How Engineers came to be, why they created these bio weapons , why they want to exterminate human race and where they hell they are now ?
I don't even need to watch movie if I can get those answers. I am not invested in movie for entertainment factor.
Maybe I will just read wiki.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

Full disclosure.  In the trailer when she mentioned that only couples are on the mission.. That made me cringe.  It just seemed cheesy to me.

Very interested in David though.  How did he hook up with these people?  Do they know he is an android?  Is he going to betray them?

Will probably watch.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 4, 2017)

Again, I have yet another complaint: the new trailer showed a xenomorph jumping onto a ship in _broad daylight;_ it is no accident that they always appeared in areas of little to no light in the previous films, and that they were rarely ever shown in full detail, because that was a major part of what made them so terrifying; leaving them to the imagination of the audience, whereas this new film is showing too much and not allowing the audience to imagine the horror in their own minds.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Full disclosure.  In the trailer when she mentioned that only couples are on the mission.. That made me cringe.  It just seemed cheesy to me.
> 
> Very interested in David though.  How did he hook up with these people?  Do they know he is an android?  Is he going to betray them?
> 
> Will probably watch.



I think there's two versions of the David model, if I'm not mistaken. One on from the Covenant ship and one that traveled with Elizabeth Swan? Well anyway I'm looking forward to what Davids been up to as well.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Again, I have yet another complaint: the new trailer showed a xenomorph jumping onto a ship in _broad daylight;_ it is no accident that they always appeared in areas of little to no light in the previous films, and that they were rarely ever shown in full detail, because that was a major part of what made them so terrifying; leaving them to the imagination of the audience, whereas this new film is showing too much and not allowing the audience to imagine the horror in their own minds.



I have to agree with you, the Xenos are supposed to be stealthy silent stalkers from the shadows not this hyped up agrressive beast that just jumps on a ship... On the other hand I kind of like this new approach only because they can use the CGI to make them more acrobatic which was impossible with suits.



Nightfall said:


> I think there's two versions of the David model, if I'm not mistaken. One on from the Covenant ship and one that traveled with Elizabeth Swan? Well anyway I'm looking forward to what Davids been up to as well.



There are 2 Davids, one has been on the planet for a while and is suggested he experimented with the Engineers and might have created the Xenos but we're not really sure yet


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2017)

When *Ridley Scott* returned to the *Alien* franchise with *Prometheus*, the 2012 film was supposed to be _extremely_ different than _Alien_, yet carry the same DNA. It was also secretly supposed to be a prequel, bridging directly into Scott’s 1979 classic. After *Damon Lindelof* came aboard to do some rewrites on *Jon Spaihts*‘ screenplay, this bridge was removed with internal plans of creating a brand new trilogy. While publicly this will never be acknowledged, nothing went as planned, and Lindelof left Scott in the position of figuring out how to move the needle _without_ him (Lindelof throws all sorts of conspiracy theories into his writing without caring how it affects the outcome). This nearly killed the franchise, while opening the door for Twentieth Century Fox to move forward with *Neill Blomkamp*‘s *Alien 5*, which would have brought *Sigourney Weaver* back for one final battle as Ellen Ripley. Then _Star Wars_ happened.  for being the catalyst behind his return to the franchise, which also killed Blomkamp’s project. It also .

So, here we are, months away from the release of Scott’s *Alien: Covenant*, which is both a _Prometheus_ sequel and _Alien_ prequel. Opening on May 19th, _Covenant_ using _Prometheus_ as a stepping stone to launch into the new trilogy he’s targeting. The question remains, will the studio continue to back _Alien_ films? Well, the fact that they’re bringing back _Predator_, now filming, and that  as opposed to just carrying its DNA, I think it’s safe to assume we will at the very least make it to the next film. Scott is making the same bet.

In an interview with the , Scott reveals that he’s actually already planning to jump right back behind the camera on a sequel to _Covenant_.

“You’ve got to assume to a certain extent success and from that you’d better be ready,” he says. “You don’t want a two-year gap. So I’ll be ready to go again next year.”

And although there’s no quote, the site explains that, while working on _Alien: Covenant_, Scott had the next instalment written so he is ready to keep advancing the saga. This means that the next _Alien_ is ready for launch as soon as Fox gives the greenlight!

Obviously, a massive box office flop could kill the future installments, but, with the promise of the return of the Xenomorphs, and the monstrous success of R-rated studio films (two of which – _Logan_ and _Deadpool_ – are also Fox), it’s hard to think audiences won’t show up when it’s release on May 19th.

With so many questions already surrounding _Covenant_, it’s impossible to even speculate what the future holds. One thing is for certain, Katherine Waterson is sure to be the face of the new trilogy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saishin (Mar 6, 2017)

^ Wonderful news 

No Queen even in this movie


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2017)

Saishin said:


> ^ Wonderful news
> 
> No Queen even in this movie


Ridley is just jealous Cameron thought of the greatest bitch in cinema history


----------



## Saishin (Mar 6, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Ridley is just jealous Cameron thought of the greatest bitch in cinema history


I like to see the Queen in this new franchise but till Ridley will be the director this won't happen unless a different director is chosen or maybe he may include her,who knows?


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2017)

Saishin said:


> I like to see the Queen in this new franchise but till Ridley will be the director this won't happen unless a different director is chosen or maybe he may include her,who knows?


I doubt it, he seems set on destroying everything we thought we knew about the Xenos' origin


----------



## Mider T (Mar 6, 2017)

Dat new trailer.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Saishin (Mar 6, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Dat new trailer.


It's time to hide and run


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 6, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> There are 2 Davids, one has been on the planet for a while and is suggested he experimented with the Engineers and might have created the Xenos but we're not really sure yet



Yeah I thought so and david was the only character I actually liked from Prometheus, so I'm interested in what questionable research he's been up to.

I think the thing about leading into the original movie with the ship is going to look really weird, given how different the technology looks. Since they haven't maintained retro 70's computer look with Mother and so on. It's understandable that they won't, but that doesn't erase the awkwardness of it for me^^


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2017)

Nightfall said:


> Yeah I thought so and david was the only character I actually liked from Prometheus, so I'm interested in what questionable research he's been up to.
> 
> I think the thing about leading into the original movie with the ship is going to look really weird, given how different the technology looks. Since they haven't maintained retro 70's computer look with Mother and so on. It's understandable that they won't, but that doesn't erase the awkwardness of it for me^^


It was suggested that since the ship in the original movie was a mining vessel it had older tech than the highly advanced military ship from Prometheus


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2017)

Also someone should change the title of this thread, this is no longer Prometheus 2


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2017)

So this is gonna be like a population mission like all the crew on the ship are gonna start populating the human race on this new planet? Wouldn't they need more than like....3 couples and a  robot?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2017)

I want to finally see an android fight an alien. Or at least have a real confrontation with one. I don't count the Queen getting the jump on Bishop. Or "Alien Resurrection".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2017)

Anyone expecting Shaw's character to be revealed as backstabbed by David and turned some sort of Alien host?


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 10, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The xenomorph queen originated in the second film; in the first film, the creature's method of reproductive was deliberately very mysterious, to make it more frightening to the audience, but a deleted scene revealed that the xenomorph covered its victims in some form of plasm, which would gradually turn them into eggs, akin to those seen in the derelict spacecraft. Each successive film has further explored the life cycle of the xenomorphs, but I personally feel that each successive film has further demystified them, especially when combined with the fact that each film has shown the creatures in greater detail, so I am glad that Ridley Scott is remaining with his original vision of the creatures, and not allowing himself to be influenced by the films that followed his.
> 
> 
> 
> The first film is still my favorite, by far, and I personally believe that none of the sequels have ever matched the sheer terror of the original. In my mind, that is why all the sequels have more action than does the original; because they could not equal its suspense and tension.


I presumed that the egg morphing was a method used by a Xeno when there is no Queen around, a way to reproduce without the reproductive caste 

I always prefer Aliens to the original simply because it was the first Alien movie I saw and it stuck on me


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saishin (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh fuck 

*Engineers did NOT create Humanity or the Xenomorph*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 10, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Oh fuck
> 
> *Engineers did NOT create Humanity or the Xenomorph*


Mind blown


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 11, 2017)

I really dislike that there are now two films set before the original _Alien_ film, because there was absolutely nothing in the first film to imply that humanity had ever encountered the xenomorphs before; these new films are undermining the original by making that encounter less unique and seminal.



Swarmy said:


> I always prefer Aliens to the original simply because it was the first Alien movie I saw and it stuck on me



I can understand that, but for that same reason, the first film is my favorite; it was not only the first film of the franchise that I watched, but it was also the first R-rated movie that I ever saw and also the first horror movie that I ever saw (and I am very glad that my first horror movie was a masterpiece, and not something lame, such as _Child's Play, Scream,_ or _I Know What You Did Last Summer)._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 14, 2017)

WTF is up with James Cameron's abysmal productivity btw?

Scott has made 22 films since Alien while Cameron has just made 5 (!) since Aliens.

Meaning Scott on average shoots a movie every 2 years or so, while Cameron makes one every 6 years.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2017)

Cameron is gonna shoot like 4 Avatar sequels in parallel and he been prepping all these years (?)

l u l

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 16, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Mind blown




I'm betting it's the Xenomorphs's dna aka the black substance which created humanity now. The Engineer's DNA spreading around Earth to create humanity was a misdirection, it was actually the black substance 

This is the twist Ridley's gonna go for.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 22, 2017)

*



			Critics Are Calling 'Alien: Covenant' The Goriest, Most Terrifying Sci-Fi Movie Of All Time
		
Click to expand...

*


> *---*


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2017)

Swarmy said:


>



it looks like it has some tiny buddha head lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Saishin (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jagger (Mar 24, 2017)

I feel kind of interested.

On the other hand, I am expecting disappointment. Besides, didn't they pretty much retcon Prometheus?


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 27, 2017)

Alien Queen head in the back


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2017)

> *New ‘Alien: Covenant’ Shown At CinemaCon 2017*
> 
> On the final day of CinemaCon 2017, 20th Century Fox presented the audience with never-before-seen and a brand new trailer for _Alien: Covenant_, with a pre-recorded message from director Ridley Scott.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm not liking where this is going


----------



## Saishin (Mar 31, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Alien Queen head in the back


I guess Cameron is happy now 


Swarmy said:


> I'm not liking where this is going


So the engineers are the creators of humans?  nothing new this theory was around by long time


----------



## Saishin (Apr 4, 2017)

@ you've beaten me with that posting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 4, 2017)

Realy? I saw it first thing in the morning so I just went ahead haha.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2017)

Excited for this but I feel that a fan theory I read predicted a lot of the mystery .


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2017)

Jagger said:


> I feel kind of interested.
> 
> On the other hand, I am expecting disappointment. Besides, didn't they pretty much retcon Prometheus?


Um no.  Not at all.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Saishin (Apr 14, 2017)

That was at the Romics (Rome's comic convention) this month 

This is a cool fan-made poster


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2017)

They are seriously going wild with the Alien vibe, aren't they  At least make the Xeno look more like the original unlike this new organic look


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 18, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> They are seriously going wild with the Alien vibe, aren't they



Well it is the most scariest sci-fi film since forever and ever

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Swarmy (Apr 20, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Well it is the most scariest sci-fi film since forever and ever



That would be The Thing  I saw Alien as a small child and didn't get scared even once 


Not gonna lie that close-up made me wet my pants

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 21, 2017)

Sneak peek of the Neomorph:


----------



## Saishin (Apr 22, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> That would be The Thing  I saw Alien as a small child and didn't get scared even once
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie that close-up made me wet my pants


You and your wet pants 


Swarmy said:


> Sneak peek of the Neomorph:


Terrifying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 22, 2017)

Saishin said:


> You and your wet pants


What can I say


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2017)

Looks like my dick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Saishin (Apr 22, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> What can I say


Wet on this then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 23, 2017)

The promotional materials are showing the titular creatures in too much detail, ruining their aura of mystery and terror; the original film very deliberately did not ever show the creature in detail to make it more terrifying in the mind of the audience.



Jake CENA said:


> Looks like my dick



Yes, that is no accident, because H.R. Giger, the original creator of the xenomorphs, deliberately designed them to be extremely sexual, and the entire franchise (most notably the first film) contains many sexual undertones and innuendoes.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 24, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Wet on this then


That's wetter than my pants


----------



## Saishin (Apr 25, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> That's wetter than my pants


----------



## Saishin (Apr 26, 2017)

Holy shit David what are you about to do?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 27, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Holy shit David what are you about to do?


clearly David found the throne of heaven empty and proclaims himself the new god...

it's what i would do were i a synthetic super intelligence.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Holy shit David what are you about to do?


David about to nuke that place


----------



## Saishin (Apr 27, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> clearly David found the throne of heaven empty and proclaims himself the new god...
> 
> it's what i would do were i a synthetic super intelligence.





Vault said:


> David about to nuke that place


One of the comment that I've red below the video gave more or less this theory or that since the engineers wanted to wipe out humanity David after he studied them in those 10 years of journey to their planet realized that they needed to be exterminate as a revenge since obviously they represent a threat to humans.Those engineers were gathering in the square to celebrate the arrival of the ship that they thought was returning from earth after completed the extermination of humankind instead on board of that ship there was David ready to unleash over them the canisters


----------



## Rai (Apr 30, 2017)

Can't wait for this movie


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 30, 2017)

This movie tears me apart.... On one side we have the return of the one of the best sci-fi/horror franchises ever, the new Xeno looks savage and aggressive which is good since the original one was somewhat akward and slow due to the limitations of that time. On the other side we get hints that David has created the Xenos (unintentionally???) when destroying the Engineers' home world... To someone who grew up with the Alien movies it's a really bad move by Scott, the scariest thing about the aliens was that we didn't know where they came from or anything about their origin, hell even the comics that followed brought so many different and confusing possibilities. I know Ridley said way back that the Xenos were always concieved as bio weapons but if Covenant reveals that David created them then this might be the darkest times for Alien fans since AvP


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Zeit (May 6, 2017)

> Watch the trailer
> Look at the posters
I...I didn't really want to sleep tonight anyway.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2017)

Zeit said:


> > Watch the trailer
> > Look at the posters
> I...I didn't really want to sleep tonight anyway.


Xenomorphs haven't been scary since the early 90s


----------



## Zeit (May 6, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Xenomorphs haven't been scary since the early 90s



A then-teenage cousin of mine showed me Alien when I was about 7-8 years old (ironically in the mid 90s), suffice to say it left a lasting impression.


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2017)

Zeit said:


> A then-teenage cousin of mine showed me Alien when I was about 7-8 years old (ironically in the mid 90s), suffice to say it left a lasting impression.


I saw Aliens at around 6 years old if I recall correctly, though I saw the chestburster scene earlier by accidently going into my parents room when they were watching the movie, after that I became obsessed with the franchise 

Funny thing is that back then I had no idea the Xeno's biology and especially life cycle is heavily inspired by insects and people thought I like them because of my bug fascination


----------



## Zeit (May 6, 2017)

Weirdly the Chestbuster scene never bothered me, it was the horror of the chase/hunt. Watched Aliens the same night and it was much less scary by comparison.


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2017)

Zeit said:


> Weirdly the Chestbuster scene never bothered me, it was the horror of the chase/hunt. Watched Aliens the same night and it was much less scary by comparison.


Of course! Aliens is a military action movie compared to Alien which is more of a horror movie than pure sci-fi. Hell James Cameron demanded that all the cast of Aliens read Starship Troopers before they made the movie, which can be seen by the Colonial Marines using phrases like bug hunt, that alone shows you how action oriented that movie was

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zeit (May 6, 2017)

Ah I do enjoy Starship Troopers, must read the original Heinlein novel at some point.


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2017)

Zeit said:


> Ah I do enjoy Starship Troopers, must read the original Heinlein novel at some point.


The movie has NOTHING to do with the novel, you've been warned  I read it some years ago and it was dry, philosophical and kind of boring. The movie is basically a parody of the book  I suggest you watch Starship Troopers Invasion since it's the only good sequel and because another SST movie is coming out this year by the Invasion team


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2017)

As for news:


----------



## Zeit (May 6, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> The movie has NOTHING to do with the novel, you've been warned  I read it some years ago and it was dry, philosophical and kind of boring. The movie is basically a parody of the book  I suggest you watch Starship Troopers Invasion since it's the only good sequel and because another SST movie is coming out this year by the Invasion team



Invasion is the CGI one isn't it? Watched it on Netflix a while back, it was pretty good. Reminded me of the Roughnecks cartoon from when I was a kid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2017)

Zeit said:


> Invasion is the CGI one isn't it? Watched it on Netflix a while back, it was pretty good. Reminded me of the Roughnecks cartoon from when I was a kid.


Yeah that one, everything was great though I was a bit disappointed with the Queen's design 
I loved Roughnecks, really made the Bugs a force of terror especially being able to infect and assimilate other organisms, too bad the show never got a proper ending

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2017)

This movie looks fucking lit.  I don't want to be fooled by trailers again.  But I really do expect this to be good.


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This movie looks fucking lit.  I don't want to be fooled by trailers again.  But I really do expect this to be good.


Viewers say it's more of a Prometheus sequel than an Alien movie so yeah be prepared for that.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 6, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> As for news:


a sequel to _Alien_? does this old fool not know that Aliens, T2 and Empire are the Holy Trinity of sequels that bested the originals?


----------



## Pocalypse (May 6, 2017)

This friend doesn't want to give credit to Cameron for Aliens does he? After all these years he's still mad


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> a sequel to _Alien_? does this old fool not know that Aliens, T2 and Empire are the Holy Trinity of sequels that bested the originals?


I'm afraid he's trying to secure his grip on the Alien franchise, first he denied Neill Blomkamp from making Alien 5 and now he says he's gonna make a sequel to Alien... Someone should really tell him he's too old to play that kind of games


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> This friend doesn't want to give credit to Cameron for Aliens does he? After all these years he's still mad


He's just pissed the Alien Queen is the best thing to come from the Alien world


----------



## Pocalypse (May 6, 2017)

You can tell he's really pissed off when Cameron said something along the lines how much more can this franchise offer after Alien and Aliens...then he took that to heart. It's not even his fucking franchise


----------



## Zeit (May 6, 2017)

Alien/Avatar crossover when.


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> You can tell he's really pissed off when Cameron said something along the lines how much more can this franchise offer after Alien and Aliens...then he took that to heart. It's not even his fucking franchise



If only someone took the challenge of making a good AvP movie...



Zeit said:


> Alien/Avatar crossover when.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeit (May 6, 2017)

Bring in Miles Quarritch to lead the human marines and I'm game.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 7, 2017)

@Swarmy Hm, that's rare.  A Xenomorph fan-art that actually shows the Human skull that was used in constructing the Xenomorph's face for production.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> If only someone took the challenge of making a good AvP movie...



that kool aid alien looks friendly to me


----------



## Swarmy (May 8, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> @Swarmy Hm, that's rare.  A Xenomorph fan-art that actually shows the Human skull that was used in constructing the Xenomorph's face for production.



It's the Big Chap, I've never seen him without the skull


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2017)

I'm pretty stoked to see this despite the fact that I hated Prometheus so damn much.

The Martian was such a massive bounce back for Ridley Scott, that it showed he can still do sci-fi better than anyone else when he really sinks his teeth into the material.

I really dig the hell out of the production design for Covenant so far. A pretty good blending of the 'space trucker' visuals of Alien with the clean, modern look of Prometheus, and military hardware of Aliens.

Hopefully that compliments a decent screenplay this time around.


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> @Swarmy Hm, that's rare.  A Xenomorph fan-art that actually shows the Human skull that was used in constructing the Xenomorph's face for production.


W...what?


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 11, 2017)

Mider T said:


> W...what?



Yep.  A real Human skull.  Apparently took a saw to the jawbone to extend it by six inches for the Xenomorph's actual jaw:


"Don't ask me where I got it". - H.R. Giger


----------



## Swarmy (May 11, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _Actual spoiler from the movie_ 



HA! So the Xenomorphs are derived from actual parasitoid wasps that David infected with the goo  It's official the aliens are freaking space wasps


----------



## Swarmy (May 11, 2017)

Mider T said:


> W...what?


The original alien a.k.a. Big Chap had a visible human skull under it's dome carapace complete with empty eye sockets  It's to remind the viewer that the creature came out of a human and is partially human too which only adds to the overall creepiness


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Actual spoiler from the movie_
> 
> 
> 
> HA! So the Xenomorphs are derived from actual parasitoid wasps that David infected with the goo  It's official the aliens are freaking space wasps



*Spoiler*: __ 



The ones in the lab?


----------



## Swarmy (May 11, 2017)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The ones in the lab?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know much but David creates the Protomorphs (first Xenos) by mutating parasitoid wasps with the goo in his lab, then lets a facehugger attach to Shaw and she gives birth to the first ever Alien.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much but David creates the Protomorphs (first Xenos) by mutating parasitoid wasps with the goo in his lab, then lets a facehugger attach to Shaw and she gives birth to the first ever Alien.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the first proto-facehugger already attached to the Engineer and created an Alien at the end of Prometheus?

So Shaw died?


----------



## Swarmy (May 12, 2017)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



That was the Deacon, it's hard to place it in the whole alien evolution because it's basically a freak, a mistake if you will, the Neomorphs are closer to the Deacon than the Protomorphs. When a human gets infected with the goo through a spore a Neomorph develops inside and bursts through the back, it looks pale, lacks a tail and is smaller, while the Protomorph comes from a facehugger and is the ancestor of the proper Xenomorphs we see in Alien.

Yes apparently she does which is kind of disappointing, she saves David only for him to use her as a host (for the second time lol talk about luck).


----------



## dr_shadow (May 12, 2017)

What a turd.

The first (less bad) half is ANOTHER remake of the original Alien, and the second half is every sci-fi horror cliché ever, with no understanding of what made the original great.

Not as bad as AVP 2 or Alien 3, but it's down there.

Much like the Aliens this franchise keeps mutating into ever new levels of shit.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Swarmy (May 12, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> What a turd.
> 
> The first (less bad) half is ANOTHER remake of the original Alien, and the second half is every sci-fi horror cliché ever, with no understanding of what made the original great.
> 
> ...


That bad?


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 12, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Actual spoiler from the movie_
> 
> 
> 
> HA! So the Xenomorphs are derived from actual parasitoid wasps that David infected with the goo  It's official the aliens are freaking space wasps



Guess that means Alien vs. Predator movies got shunted into non-canon, since the Xenomorph existed for millennia prior to this movie in the Antarctic.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 12, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> What a turd.
> 
> The first (less bad) half is ANOTHER remake of the original Alien, and the second half is every sci-fi horror cliché ever, with no understanding of what made the original great.
> 
> ...


he shoulda listened to Cameron


----------



## Zeit (May 12, 2017)

Read a summary of the plot, after all the build-up from Prometheus and the franchise as a whole I kind of feel the origins of the xenomorphs doesn't come anywhere near the needed pay-off. Same with the Engineers, Prometheus built up and teased learning about them only to have them genocided in the first five minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (May 12, 2017)

I'm hoping the growing Chinese market will stop this nostalgia-pandering.

Movies from America and other "capitalist" countries were banned from Chinese theaters between 1950 and 1994. 

Meaning that the Chinese never saw Star Wars, Alien, Terminator or any of that when those movies where new, so they have no nostalgic emotional attachment. It's not a part of their popular culture.

So when they see things like The Force Awakens, Prometheus or Terminator: Genysis they'll judge them on only their own merits, as if it they were the first movies of their franchise. Only if they're really good will some people go online and look up the original (now un-banned) films.

Which is why a lot of these remakes and reboots of films from the 70's and 80's fail hard. There's nothing in there after you take out the fanservice.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Zeit (May 12, 2017)

Very few if any spoilers, and none of them major. Not familiar Kermode as a reviewer but I think he really does hit the nail on the head with the problems of the Prometheus series in relation to Alien. The funny thing is I get the feeling a lot of Ridley's "problem" is that he's trying to turn Alien as a franchise into this grand, intellectual science-fiction universe (which he hasn't really managed) when none of these elements made it popular in the first place. I can't help but wonder if he looked at Cameron's Avatar and felt the need to keep up with him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 12, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> What a turd.
> 
> The first (less bad) half is ANOTHER remake of the original Alien, and the second half is every sci-fi horror cliché ever, with no understanding of what made the original great.
> 
> ...



Going to a premiere showing in my country next week

Relieved that i aint paying for my ticket this time around


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 14, 2017)

Not exactly a fan of alien in general. Watched this because I liked prometheus.

It turned out even meh than Prometheus.

*Spoiler*: _Major spoilers_ 




 : oh look a new planet that seemed habitable lets all go there even though we have 0 information about it.
 :I don't think thats a good idea
 :shut up  going into a planet we don't know of much safer than sleeping in a pod

The "captain" of the ship is surprisingly the dumbest among the crew, idk what I can say about that. I ended up not caring most of the crew, not even Daniel gets my sympathy. She isn't as good as Shaw.

Also David turned out to be even cuntier than I expected. The show is waaaaay more focused on him rather than the xenomorphs. So it felt kinda boring.

Honestly the only people I felt bad about is Shaw (why did she rebuild David again?) and Walter. The rest are idiots.

Also I can already predict what will happen in the last 1/4 of the film. And it happened exactly as I thought it would be.

5/10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amol (May 14, 2017)

Wait does that mean Shaw has no actual role in movie at all?


----------



## dr_shadow (May 14, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Guess that means Alien vs. Predator movies got shunted into non-canon, since the Xenomorph existed for millennia prior to this movie in the Antarctic.



I guess.

Though there is some meta-continuity between the two because the surviving Engineer in Prometheus is portrayed by the same actor who played the lead Predators in both AVP films.

And both the Predators and Engineers have the role of "ancient astronauts" who brought civilization (e.g. pyramid-shaped structures) to humanity.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 14, 2017)

Amol said:


> Wait does that mean Shaw has no actual role in movie at all?



Yep, she has no lines in the theatrical cut of the movie. She only speaks in the promotional prologue short (which you can watch for free on YouTube).

I think Noomi Rapace is in the twilight zone where she is famous enough to demand a substantial salary, but no longer attractive enough to fans that her presence would boost ticket sales enough to return the investment.

So instead they got a new lead actress who nobody's ever heard of, whom they can therefore pay in McDonald's coupons.

P.S

Holy shit, I just learned Rapace was born in a city right next to the one where I'm from! It's only like a 40-minute drive away.

Though her family moved away when she was 5 years old, so might be hyperbole to say she's a "local".

(I tend to subconsciously assume that all Swedish actors are from Stockholm until proven otherwise, because they generally act in Standard Swedish without any regional accent, unless the character is overtly meant to be from a particular place)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Amol (May 14, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Yep, she has no lines in the theatrical cut of the movie. She only speaks in the promotional prologue short (which you can watch for free on YouTube).
> 
> I think Noomi Rapace is in the twilight zone where she is famous enough to demand a substantial salary, but no longer attractive enough to fans that her presence would boost ticket sales enough to return the investment.
> 
> So instead they got a new lead actress who nobody's ever heard of, whom they can therefore pay in McDonald's coupons.


Well damn.
All interest I had is knowing the mythology of this series and Shaw was the only one who was going to deliver those answers .
And they just killed her off for no reason than lolDavid.
I just lost all my interest in this movie. I will probably end up reading plot on wikipedia
In defense of Katherine(new lead actress) she recently got some fame. She was a lead actress in Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them. Film was both critical and financial success.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (May 14, 2017)

Amol said:


> Well damn.
> All interest I had is knowing the mythology of this series and Shaw was the only one who was going to deliver those answers .
> And they just killed her off for no reason than lolDavid.
> I just lost all my interest in this movie. I will probably end up reading plot on wikipedia
> In defense of Katherine(new lead actress) she recently got some fame. She was a lead actress in Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them. Film was both critical and financial success.



I'm not gonna spoil what happens to Shaw, but enough to say that she's in the movie but has no lines. Interpret as you wish.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2017)

Ridley Scott did the dirty to Shaw. She would have made the film better.  

Honestly the alien subplot made the whole thing worse. It's just not good. The whole Engineers saga is okay but there's too much other stuff shoved in there and it's a mess of a film.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 14, 2017)

What a freaking dissapointing movie

Here comes the spoilers in the spoiler tag:

*Spoiler*: __ 



What pissed me off the most is that They literally did what they did with Alien 3. Killing Dr Shaw of screen and getting rid of all the space jokey and prometheus thingy. Making the ending of Prometheus completely inefectual.
>hurr durr, let's exchange the relatable Rippley of the new generation and her story for cgi xenomorphs chasing retarded people with B movie and slasher film tropes and kills in the most predictable way.

Also the space jokeys where fucking bronze age dudes without any sort of air defense and their city was the most lame and generic thing ever. What the fuck happened to the Giger's version of paradise?

Then this movie was plagued with not just the same problems that prometheus had - stupid characters that also happened to talk like no real person speaks, plot holes and shit - but prometheus has the high ground because it does not have a shit ton of boring exposition on characters that we dont care about and its beautiful to look at. This however it's pretty bleak.

Also David killing shaw and doing all that shit, wasnt he supposed to NOT be able to harm humans due to his protocol? And yet HE DISSECTED SHAW! After she was kind to him and shit. This is so bullshit!

>muh david created the xenomorphs
then what the fuck was Alien 1 then?

>Le black goo is biological weapon
I always believed the black goo was some sort of living clay to mold and modify living organisms and the xenomorphesque thingy was just a by-product reaction of the goo creating abherrant live forms. The mural on Prometheus basically an altar of warning sign of what can happen with this raw material.

also playstation 2 graphics and POV of the xenomorph chasing people.
Xenomorphs growing fast as fuck.
It's as if Riddley has completely forgotten what made Alien so effective.





Amol said:


> Well damn.
> All interest I had is knowing the mythology of this series and Shaw was the only one who was going to deliver those answers .
> And they just killed her off for no reason than lolDavid.
> I just lost all my interest in this movie.



This made me quite sad and pissed me in the movie theater.
Also sucks for your lead actress, she was fucking annoying and literally no one gave a shit about her.



mr_shadow said:


> I guess.
> 
> Though there is some meta-continuity between the two because the surviving Engineer in Prometheus is portrayed by the same actor who played the lead Predators in both AVP films.
> 
> And both the Predators and Engineers have the role of "ancient astronauts" who brought civilization (e.g. pyramid-shaped structures) to humanity.


AVP films suck ass, they are just silly fanfictions.
And besides the NEW AVP comic rekt's the films and fits much better. After all the fucking xenomorphs are nothing but a biochemical alien pest. The real trophy IS the space jokey.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> So instead they got a new lead actress who nobody's ever heard of, whom they can therefore pay in McDonald's coupons



We recognize her baby cheeks and crooked eyebrows from Fantastic Beasts.  Dunno why they tried to make her look like Ripley here though.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 14, 2017)

Mider T said:


> We recognize her baby cheeks and crooked eyebrows from Fantastic Beasts.  Dunno why they tried to make her look like Ripley here though.


because MUHH Nostalgia apparently.

It's as if Riddley had gone senile or something. I wanted to see Paradise Lost, not this thing...


----------



## dr_shadow (May 14, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> What a freaking dissapointing movie
> 
> Here comes the spoilers in the spoiler tag:
> 
> ...



I actually liked the first AVP. Much as how I like the first Resident Evil, which is by the same director. Loads of fun if you don't take it too seriously.

AVP 2 on the other hand is probably one of the bottom 5 films I've ever seen. It's on par with Species 2 in its parodic over-reliance on gore to fill out the absence of a plot or characters.

IIRC the duo which directed AVP 2 had never made a feature film before. All they'd done before was music videos. So I'm mostly blaming whichever lunatic at Fox gave their billion-dollar franchise to a bunch of nobodies who obviously didn't have a clue what the fuck they were doing.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 14, 2017)

Well well, now this is something.

United Kingdom - $6.4m (-39.85% vs. Prometheus Opening)
France - $4.53m (-38.41% vs. Prometheus Opening)
Australia - $3.09m (-79.40% vs. Prometheus Opening)
Mexico - $2.46m (-24.90% vs. Prometheus Opening)
Spain - $1.9m (-71.63% vs. Prometheus Opening)
Brazil - $1.63m (-52.47% vs. Prometheus Opening)
Italy - $1.29m (-66.68% vs. Prometheus Opening)


----------



## dr_shadow (May 14, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> Well well, now this is something.
> 
> United Kingdom - $6.4m (-39.85% vs. Prometheus Opening)
> France - $4.53m (-38.41% vs. Prometheus Opening)
> ...



Doesn't open in mainland China until June 16, but I'm predicting it'll bomb.

First of all it's not very female-friendly. Chinese girls are kind of timid and generally don't like gore. Meaning it's not a good date movie for guys to take their girlfriends to, so you've lost both genders. Only the single guys will see it.

Second of all, because Alien 1-3 were never screened in China (and I doubt Resurrection was either) people will be going into this as mainly a sequel to Prometheus. Which means what they'll see is an incoherent series of deaths caused by a mutating monster-virus, without any idea why they're supposed to care about any of it. All references to the original film will be lost on them. When the alien egg shows up they'll have no more clue what it is than the characters do, and when the xenomorph finally appears they'll think it's just another monster variation. No nostalgic applause.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 14, 2017)

Lets hope all this leads to Alien 5 instead of the sequels already planned by Scott.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## dr_shadow (May 14, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Lets hope all this leads to Alien 5 instead of the sequels already planned by Scott.



To our knowledge the aliens in the main timeline might be wiped out, though.

We'll assume that the nuclear explosion at the end of Aliens successfully destroyed the Engineer ship and any remaining eggs aboard it, as well as all Aliens. 

Otherwise United Systems Military would have gone there looking for Aliens to domesticate rather than go through the trouble of cloning Ripley. As far as we know the queen inside Ripley was the last surviving LV-426 Alien and her offspring therefore the only Aliens left in the universe as known to humanity at that time.

So with the destruction of the Auriga the original bloodline of Aliens descendant from the crashed Engineer ship eggs should be extinct.

Which is why in AVP they introduced a new lineage of Aliens that's completely unconnected to the "main" LV-426 lineage. IIRC this branch is extinguished at the end of AVP2.

It'd be a bit awkward to introduce a third lineage, since it seems like it's very unusual for humanity to encounter any extraterrestrial life at all, let alone something like the Aliens. The tone of the first film is that they're an ancient evil that has maybe lain dormant on LV-426 for centuries (the Engineer corpse is fossilized) before being accidentally stumbled upon.

If that's the kind of setting you're going for, then you don't want there to be Aliens lurking under every rock in the whole universe, because that would diminish the uniqueness of the first lineage.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 14, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> First of all it's not very female-friendly. Chinese girls are kind of timid and generally don't like gore. Meaning it's not a good date movie for guys to take their girlfriends to, so you've lost both genders. Only the single guys will see it.


Thats... interesting. 

I am chinese and I'm a girl tho  I did saw a few couples sitting around so we do appreciate gore stuffs too. 
The last time I saw prometheus it was a whole group of us students


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Doesn't open in mainland China until June 16, but I'm predicting it'll bomb.
> 
> First of all it's not very female-friendly. Chinese girls are kind of timid and generally don't like gore. Meaning it's not a good date movie for guys to take their girlfriends to, so you've lost both genders. Only the single guys will see it.
> 
> Second of all, because Alien 1-3 were never screened in China (and I doubt Resurrection was either) people will be going into this as mainly a sequel to Prometheus. Which means what they'll see is an incoherent series of deaths caused by a mutating monster-virus, without any idea why they're supposed to care about any of it. All references to the original film will be lost on them. When the alien egg shows up they'll have no more clue what it is than the characters do, and when the xenomorph finally appears they'll think it's just another monster variation. No nostalgic applause.



Many China-born girls are raised like boys. Many of them are more manly than the spoiled mamaboys.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 14, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> T
> If that's the kind of setting you're going for,


Then I am done with the alien stuff then. ughh this is why I stopped reading comic books in the first place more than a decade ago.



Haruka Katana said:


> Thats... interesting.
> 
> I am chinese and I'm a girl tho  I did saw a few couples sitting around so we do appreciate gore stuffs too.
> The last time I saw prometheus it was a whole group of us students



For some reason this sounds like those where fun times.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 15, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Thats... interesting.
> 
> I am chinese and I'm a girl tho  I did saw a few couples sitting around so we do appreciate gore stuffs too.
> The last time I saw prometheus it was a whole group of us students





Yasha said:


> Many China-born girls are raised like boys. Many of them are more manly than the spoiled mamaboys.



至少这是我的经验。我虽然和中国人交流十年左右我还不认识特别能接受恐怖片的中国女孩子。

That's my experience, at least. Despite interacting with Chinese people for about 10 years I've yet to meet a girl who really "liked" horror movies.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 15, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> 至少这是我的经验。我虽然和中国人交流十年左右我还不认识特别能接受恐怖片的中国女孩子。
> 
> That's my experience, at least. Despite interacting with Chinese people for about 10 years I've yet to meet a girl who really "liked" horror movies.


ok cool 

Maybe its china people. Since I am not from China so its different


----------



## dr_shadow (May 15, 2017)

Also @Haruka Katana how could you have seen it if it hasn't opened in the mainland yet?

Are you from HongMacTai 港澳台? Or living overseas?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 15, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Also @Haruka Katana how could you have seen it if it hasn't opened in the mainland yet?
> 
> Are you from HongMacTai 港澳台? Or living overseas?


I am from Malaysia, a Malaysian Chinese lol. 

It's already opened here.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 15, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> I am from Malaysia, a Malaysian Chinese lol.
> 
> It's already opened here.



Ah, right. 

Mainland girls are not timid because of any "genetic" reason, but because censorship has had them grow up in a very sheltered media environment where there is rarely anything scary or disturbing outside of Japanese WW2 atrocities.

And since gender roles kind of encourage girls to remain cute and childlike (much reinforced by Japanese and South Korean pop culture) they're less likely than guys to challenge the status quo and go looking for "dangerous" entertainment like horror films or heavy metal music.

I'm sure with 500 million women in China there are some who are into racier stuff, but I personally know exactly 1 girl who likes rock music and 0 who like horror. So the search continues...

I'm sure things are different in Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan (and overseas) because there people have had an uninterrupted exposure to Western pop culture without the 40-year Communist time capsule.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 15, 2017)

I am surprised none of you guys have actually decided to think about the Bonus situation.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 15, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> To our knowledge the aliens in the main timeline might be wiped out, though.
> 
> We'll assume that the nuclear explosion at the end of Aliens successfully destroyed the Engineer ship and any remaining eggs aboard it, as well as all Aliens.
> 
> ...


There might be more Engineer ships out there, after all even as far back as the original movie O'Bannon and Scott said that the eggs in the ship were weapons used by the Space Jockeys, it's perfectly fine if they had ships on other planets.


----------



## Amol (May 15, 2017)

Engineers were kind of morons when you think about it.
What is point of creating a biological weapon if you can't control it?
If I were one of the Engineer Scientist who created those aliens I would have placed failsafe in their DNA.
Like they can't survive longer than a day or they have weakness to something that can be massproduce etc.
Even in reality when a country develops a bio weapon first thing they do is create more than enough antidote .
Engineers did no such a thing.
For supposed smart species they clearly were dumb.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 15, 2017)

Amol said:


> Engineers were kind of morons when you think about it.
> What is point of creating a biological weapon if you can't control it?
> If I were one of the Engineer Scientist who created those aliens I would have placed failsafe in their DNA.
> Like they can't survive longer than a day or they have weakness to something that can be massproduce etc.
> ...



Or do it like the Founders in Star Trek: Deep Space 9 and give them a loyalty gene.

They engineered all their subject races with an additional instinct that makes them unable to harm a Founder, and inclined to obey all their commands without question.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 15, 2017)

I saw this a few days ago, and I quite enjoyed it. It was better than Prometheus but it left me with more questions than answers again. I thought everyone did a decent job acting wise. The story was alright, but roughly what I expected after watching the prologue on YouTube. Fassbender was, again, the best thing about the movie.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Neomorphs were overpowered as shit. They took a ton of bullets and were agile as fuck. It was nice to see a Xenomorph again, but it looked weird being completely made of CGI. I preferred a guy in a suit. We did get to see what the Xenomorph saw at one point, through it's own eyes, which was new.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 15, 2017)

Amol said:


> Engineers were kind of morons when you think about it.
> What is point of creating a biological weapon if you can't control it?
> If I were one of the Engineer Scientist who created those aliens I would have placed failsafe in their DNA.
> Like they can't survive longer than a day or they have weakness to something that can be massproduce etc.
> ...



I dont think they where creating biological weapons AMOL/ABSOL but they where using it as a clay to form life forms among other stuff. It just happened to be very hazardous and could go very wrong if not handled properly and create abherrant and desperate life forms.
Or maybe they where in the process of creating a new life form but was left WIP because of a biohazard outbreak?
That's what I took when I saw the Daecons mural, like a Warning of a potential by product or perhaps they where looking to create something like that?

I mean, the whole bioweapon thingy came from a fucking pilot that didnt know shit about the subject, why would people actually take that as the explanation it's beyond me. But I do understand why, Lindeloff it's not the kind of guy that gives answers in the same screening, which honestly its an insult.

But yeah, covenant ended up destroying their mysticism and awe and turned them into bronze age folk that wherent precisely how they where depicted in Prometheus.

NOW Can we please discuss the Bonus situation? It's definitely better than the super corn theory.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 15, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> I mean, the whole bioweapon thingy came from a fucking pilot that didnt know shit about the subject, why would people actually take that as the explanation it's beyond me. But I do understand why, Lindeloff it's not the kind of guy that gives answers in the same screening, which honestly its an insult.



As I said the eggs in the Space Jockey's ship were confirmed to be a bioweapon by O'Bannon and Scott themselves as far as the original movie. So yes the Xenos are bioweapons.


----------



## Amol (May 15, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Or do it like the Founders in Star Trek: Deep Space 9 and give them a loyalty gene.
> 
> They engineered all their subject races with an additional instinct that makes them unable to harm a Founder, and inclined to obey all their commands without question.


That would have made alot sense.
Though but if we go by popular fan theory, there are two factions of Engineers. One ordinary, peace loving, all benevolent etc while other being smart warmongering villainous etc.
This second faction is the one who created bioweapon to exterminate the good faction .
Though this still wouldn't explain why good faction had no defense whatsoever to their planet against those aliens. I haven't watched the movie yet but didn't David singlehandedly wiped them out?
Btw Was the planet in covenant confirmed to be homeworld of Engineers or it was just a colony? 
Spoilers are more than welcome.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 15, 2017)

Amol said:


> Btw Was the planet in covenant confirmed to be homeworld of Engineers or it was just a colony?
> Spoilers are more than welcome.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Not confirmed, but I think implied because Shaw says in the prologue that they're traveling to the Engineer homeworld.

But there seems to be only 1 settlement on the whole planet, which is about the size and look of a Greek city-state. There's no evidence of extensive industrialization or urbanization.

So either the Engineers willingly live at an iron-age level despite having space flight and genetic engineering (like the Ba'ku in Star Trek: Insurrection), or it's not actually their homeworld.

The bigger mystery is why David decided to kill them all. In the theatrical cut it just looks like he did it for the lolz, to see what would happen.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 15, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> As I said the eggs in the Space Jockey's ship were confirmed to be a bioweapon by O'Bannon and Scott themselves as far as the original movie. So yes the Xenos are bioweapons.


I do remember scott confirming it but I dont think Obannon did cause he is habitating a different existential plane now.

But hey maybe I am wrong

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 15, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> I do remember scott confirming it but I dont think Obannon did cause he is habitating a different existential plane now.
> 
> But hey maybe I am wrong


If I recall correctly that was from an interview back in the 80s so O'Bannon was alive and well

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 15, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> If I recall correctly that was from an interview back in the 80s so O'Bannon was alive and well


I'll look it up.

Btw have you heard about the Corn theory?


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> I personally know exactly 1 girl who likes rock music


Is she hot?


----------



## dr_shadow (May 16, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Is she hot?



She's recently married.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 16, 2017)

*My Alien franchise ranking*

1. Aliens
2. Alien
3. Alien vs Predator
4. Alien: Resurrection
5. Prometheus
6. Alien: Covenant
7. Alien 3 (theatrical cut)
8. Aliens vs Predator: Requiem

Granted it's been a while since I've seen most of them. I put the controversial AVP and Resurrection about the Prometheus series because they're at least _different_, while the two most recent installments slavishly rehash the exact same plot beats as the first movie.

But in turn I put Prometheus & Covenant above A3 and AVP2 because they're at least uninspired plots packaged in breathtaking visuals, while A3 and AVP2 are shit plots packaged in shit visuals.


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> She's recently married.


That doesn't answer the question.


----------



## Swarmy (May 16, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> *My Alien franchise ranking*
> 
> 1. Aliens
> 2. Alien
> ...


Excluding Covenant which I haven't seen yet that's pretty much the same for me though I would put Resurrection above AvP and switch Prometheus and Alien 3's places


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Excluding Covenant which I haven't seen yet that's pretty much the same for me though I would put Resurrection above AvP and switch Prometheus and Alien 3's places


You didnt like Prometheus at all didnt ya?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (May 17, 2017)

Kind of wish Fox would but the _Species_ franchise from MGM, since the creatures there were also designed by H.R Giger and would fit perfectly into the Engineer universe.

_Prometheus_ even has some (unintended?) similarities to _Species II_, with the seemingly omnipotent alien goo that mutates into all manner of tentacles and is at least partially transmitted sexually.


----------



## Swarmy (May 19, 2017)

Ok so I finally had the "pleasure" of seeing the movie...

Someone should tell Ridley Scott to stay away from the Alien franchise and to be completely honest I didn't expect half the terrible twists the movie had to offer... First of all no explaination as to why David decided to destroy the Engineers, why he killed Shaw (off screen mind you :faceplam), how he created the Protomorph (especially the eggs), how the bloody hell he has facehugger embryos, why all of the characters reacted even more braindead than in Prometheus (I mean you see David almost kissing one of the Neos and you trust him when he leads you to a room filled with giant creepy alien eggs, oh and while you're at it why not look exactly into the egg while the nice looking robot who murdered a planet is smiling at you... fuck!).

I mean fuck.... FUCK... No no no I don't care if Scott is jealous at Cameron for making a better Alien movie but shit I can't believe he didn't step aside and leave Neill Blomkamp make his damn Alien 5, give chance to new fresh ideas Ridley, stop holding onto something that's not even yours....

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Swarmy (May 19, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> You didnt like Prometheus at all didnt ya?


It's not an Alien movie.


----------



## Amol (May 19, 2017)

Poor Swarmy.
I am glad I am not much invested in this franchise.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 19, 2017)

Amol said:


> Poor Swarmy.
> I am glad I am not much invested in this franchise.


I literally grew up with the Alien movies


----------



## TetraVaal (May 19, 2017)

*My thoughts (*spoilers*):

Paradise lost...*

Back in 2012, I wrote a harsh review for ‘Prometheus’ where I pretty much did the ultimate hot take and declared that Ridley Scott sabotaged the original ‘Alien’. He was working with a screenplay written by Damon Lindelof, which proceeded to take the concept of the fossilized Space Jockey from the original film, and ultimately reduce it to a simplified, unambiguous, extraterrestrial race known as the ‘Engineers.’ And, despite the ambition and ideas Scott was aiming to introduce, to give this franchise an enriched mythology that went beyond just being a slasher film in space, the results were almost entirely mudded, due in large part to the script’s inability to find its focus with any of the ideas it was attempting to incorporate.

Fast forward to 2017, and following the immensely successful, ‘The Martian’, where Ridley showcased that he can still do sci-fi better than anyone, when working with the right material, it restored faith in people that perhaps he could still craft a great Alien film after all.

However, even the most optimistic Alien fan was still going into this with cautious optimism.
So, how did ‘Alien: Covenant’ turn out?

If you ask me, I think pretty damn solid. Would I call it a great film? No. But would I consider it a noticeable improvement over ‘Prometheus’? Yes. In every conceivable way, with exception to a few minor, lazily written details that I’ll get to in a bit.

But first, some strengths:

1.) *The cast.*

Despite the virtually non-existent characterization for the vessel of characters occupying the spaceship, ‘Covenant’, the first immediate improvement over ‘Prometheus’, is that at least this time around, we’re working with a genuinely likable cast. There’s no Logan Marshall-Green. There aren’t two idiotic scientists (one of them being the world’s worst geologists) that seethe unlikability. There isn’t Guy Pearce (well, there is Guy Pearce) wearing atrocious ‘old man’ makeup. There isn’t Charlize Theron walking around with a cold gaze and odd mannerisms, until dying in the most conceivably stupid way imaginable. etc, etc.

The most immediate standouts are Katherine Waterston (Daniels), Danny McBride (Tennessee), who happened to be a complete revelation when you consider the roles he normally stars in--and, of course, Michael Fassbender, playing dual-roles of both Walter (the Covenant’s droid) and David (the lone survivor of the Prometheus vessel).
Special acknowledgement to Javier Botet, who plays the Xenomorphs in a motion-captured role. This guy’s work, on everything he does, is northing short of amazing.

2.) *The pacing.*

Which is why I can forgive it for not fleshing out each individual character, as the viewer can certainly draw their own conclusions as to what purpose they serve in a film like this.
Whereas ‘Prometheus’ moved at a slow and ambient pace, ‘Alien: Covenant’ is pedal to the metal once the action kicks in. The reason why this works in the case of the latter, is because again, with the former, there were too many ideas being pulled in so many opposite directions, at such a dire pace, that made the film feel as if it dragged on an hour past its run time.

3.) *The action.*

The action sequences are nothing short of spectacular. That’s a given with Ridley Scott. The gunplay is tightly edited; the horror elements are unbelievably brutal and immaculately detailed; The score is very well composed, and integrates perfectly as the anxiety and tension gradually builds up. There’s a really cool sequence at the beginning of the second act, where there’s a minor shootout in the middle of a wheat field, and the score just pulsates in a way that makes you grip your seat and clench your teeth.

4.) *The visuals.*

Again, it’s Ridley Scott. He’s one of the best visual filmmakers of all time. The imagery in this film is jaw-dropping. And seeing it in Dolby Cinema, which provides the Dolby Vision HDR format, really amplifies how gorgeous this movie is. One of my favorite sequences in the entire film is when David brings the Engineers’ derelict ship from ‘Prometheus’ back to their home planet, and proceeds to drop a ship’s worth of microbial DNA on the entire race, basically wiping out their entire existence.
One sequence that I still have burned into my retinas thanks to Dolby Vision, is Danny McBride in this awesomely yellow, metallic spacesuit, floating around in the deep space... and the immersion, the depth, and the contrasts between the yellow of his suit and the green LED lights in the interior of his helmet, was just visually overwhelming. The level of detail Dolby provides is absolutely insane!
There’s also a really cool setting that David has carved out for himself on the Engineers’ home planet. Featuring gruesomely detailed maquettes, and illustrations evoking HR Giger’s pseudo-sexual, biomechnical imagery, it serves as a reminder at just how timeless Giger’s artwork is.

Now, for the weaknesses:

1.) *The script.*

It’s pretty lazy and uninspired when it comes to rationalizing why the Covenant is deviating from the course of its original destination. The screenwriters (John Logan & Dante Harper) at least provide some bit of context, in that the planet they eventually mark a course for, has the proper conditions to support human life. Of course, this turns out to be the home planet of the Engineers, but at least not by contrivance. The crew of the Covenant hone in on a beacon from the derelict ship that Elizabeth and David escaped with at the end of ‘Prometheus’, which serves as another reason for the Covenant to set a course for this planet. That, and the fact that it shaves 7-years worth of cryosleep space travel for not only them, but the 2,000 other colonists and embryos they have on board as well.

2.) *The characters are still stupid.*

Despite the likable cast, there still appears to be hints of Lindelof sprinkled throughout the script. As mentioned above, they set a course for a planet that they didn’t pick up on when originally scanning for habitable planets. The captain (Chris Orman), played by Billy Crudup, remarks something to the extent that the crew and company don’t believe in him because “he’s a man of faith”, instead of coming to grips with the fact that he makes quick and questionable decisions. However, despite these apparent character flaws, this guy was still somehow second in command following the death of the ship’s main captain during the opening sequence (played by James Franco’s corpse), while his (Crudup) backup (Daniels), happens to be the smartest character of the bunch. I guess it would just make too much sense and doom the plot of this film to put someone smart in charge.

While there isn’t a scene as cringe-worthy as the scientist in ‘Prometheus’ attempting to pet a menacing alien snake, people still wander off alone at times, despite knowing they’re in unfamiliar territory. They still touch things that a normally functioning human being would not touch. Tennessee, and his supporting crew members, decide to think irrationally, and emotionally, when flying a vessel filled with 2,000+ other people, pretty much right into the eye of an unrelenting storm directly above the Engineers’ home planet.

It’s occurrences like those, among others that aren’t as noteworthy, that prevent this film from being being more than just ‘good.’

3.) A poor pay-off for Dr. Elizabeth Shaw (played by Noomi Rapace in ‘Prometheus’). While I admire what David’s arc amounts to--which I will get to next--in ‘Alien: Covenant’, I don’t know what Noomi Rapace did to piss Ridley Scott off, and allow her character to be written off in a manner as unforgettable as serving as essentially a test subject for David’s human-monster hybrid creations. She was the only memorable character from ‘Prometheus’--not to mention probably the most likable--and she’s basically given retcon treatment. No substantial explanation as to why, either.

Now, to my favorite part of the film:

*David’s creations.*

As it turned out the Engineers crafted human life in ‘Prometheus’, we finally find out who crafts the face hugger and the Xenomorph in ‘Alien Covenant’; David does.

While this has created a very divisive reaction amongst fans of the original film, I think this more than makes up for how the Space Jockey turned out to be nothing more than an extraterrestrial species serving as a creator of the human race. It didn’t feel like outside-the-box thinking, whereas David, being a non-human, fiddles with the concept of evolution in both a deranged, but oddly understandable way.

The guy, er, droid, is clearly a psychopath. But his thinking is actually pretty logical. I can’t remember the line word-for-word verbatim, but it’s something to the extent where humans are a dying species, they had their chances, and now they’re desperately clinging to hope of reviving it by attempting to colonize other planets. While I don’t think the film was aiming at any specific social commentary here, I still interpreted the context of what he was saying as a parallel to how we are currently evolving as a species. We glorify overpaid, millionaire athletes. We indulge in shitty, brainless reality TV (well, I don’t). We’ve made talentless, incompetent morons like Kanye West and Kim Kardashian famous. We’ve put a shitty, mongoloid speaking, cheeto-looking asshat in the Oval office. We’ve allowed ‘mumble-rap’ to become a thing. Country music still exists. etc.
There’s plenty of reasons to actually support David and say, fuck it. Make us extinct.

But there is a flip-side to that coin. You see, Walter (Fassbender’s other, more human-friendly droid), brings up the point that even if humans are bad and unworthy of evolving any further, they still created them. To me, my parallels, were that even though we’re currently responsible for some of the most moronic and unimaginative human beings being in power of the positions as stated above, we still create groundbreaking technology.

Even though we live through social media and smart phones, they’ve also brought us together. It’s given us a voice. It’s allowed people to be connected in a way never thought imaginable.

We can create art, music, films, literature, and poetry in ways no one could ever imagine.

There’s constant breakthroughs in medical sciences.

We have great minds like Elon Musk, paving the road for renewable energies, and reinvigorating deep space exploration.

etc.

As with anything in life, it’s pros and cons. And, it’s in this arc, it’s this sequence of the film, where it allows itself to be forgiven for shortchanging us on great characterization or smart characters. I’m not saying those things aren’t necessary for a great film--but it can also be overcome when you finally implement an ambitious and lofty idea, that Scott absolutely hit out of the park in this film. This arc is what makes it a very respectable companion to ‘Alien.’ It’s this arc that separates it from ‘Prometheus’, and reinforces my faith in Ridley Scott making another Alien film going forward.

Finally, even though my hot-take of ‘Prometheus’ wasn’t the most favorable toward Ridley Scott--if there’s one thing a film like ‘Alien: Covenant’ reinforces; it’s that at the age of 79-years old, Ridley is still capable of sci-fi ‘world building’ and detail that filmmakers not even half his age are capable of doing. I don’t know if I’ll even by alive by the time I’m 79, let alone healthy and inspired enough to make art as ambitious and grand as ‘Alien: Covenant.’ So, for that, he absolutely, still 100% deserves the respect and admiration from film fans across the globe. Regardless if his last two entries in this franchise aren’t your cup of grim.

One more thing--and this pertains to my Dolby Cinema experience;
Go see a film in this format. The combination of Dolby Vision (which you can read about here) and Dolby Atmos (which you can also read about here) provides a theatrical experience like no other. Not even IMAX’s best theaters can compete with this format. The picture depth, the contrast ratio, the amount of details you can now make out in areas you otherwise couldn’t see, all thanks to Dolby’s HDR format, is undeniably one of the best visual technologies to come around in the last 10+ years. Combine that with Dolby Atmos, which is essentially a 360-degree space of sonic sound, that can track up to 128-individual tracks, and you get an immersive experience that’s never been done like this before. It puts you in the movie.

*Final verdict:* 3/5

Definitely worth seeing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> *My thoughts (*spoilers*):
> *


How about you just put them in spoiler tags due to length and spoilers, king of heroes?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 19, 2017)

yep, I'm pretty sure Blomkamp would have made a far superior film


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 19, 2017)

I like Blomkamp and all but his "Chappie" and "Elysium" is 

So we may never know.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2017)

Blomkamp would have made this a film with dusty looking future tech that works half of the time and characters with South African accents for no reason.

As for the film, I'll give my thoughts post by post.  First, who else found it funny that fucking James Franco was the original ship captain?  I guess Danny McBride asked Scott for him.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 19, 2017)

I think this movie was great. Only have minor complaints that did not really take away my enjoyment of the movie.


----------



## Prussian Blue (May 20, 2017)

I give Alien: Covenant a  6.5/10. Beautiful visuals, great action, intriguing plot. I might have given it a 7  or more if they paid a little more tribute to Prometheus. I've been robbed of the Engineers. They were new and intriguing.

Why were they trying to kill us during the time of the Roman Empire again? Yeah, that's not going to be answered now 
*Spoiler*: _because David_ 



 killed everyone. 




I got to see the prototype xeno baby--definitely more combat ready and sleek than the worm-like chestbuster. What I don't understand is that this supposed prototype looks waaay better than the chestbuster. Also, if they are able to develop trust and are able to imitate a droid right after being born, does this mean they can be tamed? 
*Spoiler*: _David_ 



 has been tinkering in his own cave-lab for a decade already. It looks like he's tinkered with Dr. Elizabeth Shaw's body, and probably has created the facehugger.

The tragic twist in the end shows he has an entire sip of colonists in stasis he can do trial and error with with his xeno inventions.




Covenant's purpose was probably just to show us the xeno origins. Kinda confused now though. Didn't Shaw's offspring laying an egg in an engineer created a xenomorph? And now we have David making a proto xenomorph? How many xeno variants are there?




Tom Servo said:


> So this is gonna be like a population mission like all the crew on the ship are gonna start populating the human race on this new planet? Wouldn't they need more than like....3 couples and a  robot?





*Spoiler*: _There are more than just three._ 



 In stasis. It's a colonization mission after all. You'd need more than the crew shown in teasers. 






Comic Book Guy said:


> Anyone expecting Shaw's character to be revealed as backstabbed by David and turned some sort of Alien host?



He honored her...  At least, that's how I interpreted what he did. In his own twisted way. Jerk. What a legacy she has now.



Swarmy said:


> They are seriously going wild with the Alien vibe, aren't they  At least make the Xeno look more like the original unlike this new organic look



Could be a prototype.  This film being a prequel and all.



Swarmy said:


> This movie tears me apart.... On one side we have the return of the one of the best sci-fi/horror franchises ever, the new Xeno looks savage and aggressive which is good since the original one was somewhat akward and slow due to the limitations of that time. On the other side we get hints that David has created the Xenos (unintentionally???) when destroying the Engineers' home world... To someone who grew up with the Alien movies it's a really bad move by Scott, the scariest thing about the aliens was that we didn't know where they came from or anything about their origin, hell even the comics that followed brought so many different and confusing possibilities. I* know Ridley said way back that the Xenos were always concieved as bio weapons* but if Covenant reveals that David created them then this might be the darkest times for Alien fans since AvP



I thought the black goo was *the bioweapon*?



Amol said:


> Well damn.
> All interest I had is knowing the mythology of this series and Shaw was the only one who was going to deliver those answers .
> And they just killed her off for no reason than lolDavid.
> I just lost all my interest in this movie. I will probably end up reading plot on wikipedia
> In defense of Katherine(new lead actress) she recently got some fame. She was a lead actress in Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them. Film was both critical and financial success.



On Prometheus: I liked Shaw. She was the one who wanted the answers to the question that mattered: our origin story. (David seems to think it wasn't that important though). 

*Spoiler*: _Covenant Spoilers_ 



 Which is why her very small role in Covenant, and the mere scraps we got about the engineers' homeplanet (?) was disappointing. 




I've this weird feeling that Scott just caved in with the unhappy reactions on Prometheus that he dropped the Engineer path. I liked the Engineers.  They're still an enigma: humanoid, definitely more advanced  in tech, akin to one molded from alabaster or those Grecian statues.




Amol said:


> Engineers were kind of morons when you think about it.
> What is point of creating a biological weapon if you can't control it?
> If I were one of the Engineer Scientist who created those aliens I would have placed failsafe in their DNA.
> Like they can't survive longer than a day or they have weakness to something that can be massproduce etc.
> ...



Maybe they're like the stupid humans who had lapses of judgement, especially when it comes to quarantine protocols. 



mr_shadow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, according to David_, _and I wouldn't turn my back on this android_, _it was their homeworld. Having watched Prometheus and Covenant, I've to say I am taking everything he says with a grain of salt.



Suigetsu said:


> I'll look it up.
> 
> Btw have you heard about the Corn theory?



Engineers ate corn like homo sapiens sapiens. Or maybe they fed it to their animals.



Swarmy said:


> First of all no explaination as to why David decided to destroy the Engineers, why he killed Shaw (off screen mind you :faceplam), how he created the Protomorph (especially the eggs), how the bloody hell he has facehugger embryos, why all of the characters reacted even more braindead than in Prometheus (I mean you see David almost kissing one of the Neos and you trust him when he leads you to a room filled with giant creepy alien eggs, oh and while you're at it why not look exactly into the egg while the nice looking robot who murdered a planet is smiling at you... fuck!).



He was able to access records from the ship he and Elizabeth stole.

I don't know why he killed Elizabeth, either. But did he really ? It wasn't so clear.  I know that her body was found and seemed to have.. undergone surgical procedures. Or a parasite breaking out of it. But yeah, she could have died of other causes.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2017)

"I'll do the fingering"

I think I know what they were trying to go for there  (David controlling aspects of creation) but dat double entendre.

Also why did David kill all the engineeers?  Wasn't he fascinated with them in the last movie?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2017)

I really didn't like the fate of Shaw either and "Covenant" actually drew more attention to how good of a character she was, as these characters were pretty bland- even though the cast salvaged it. I actually thought "Prometheus" had more distinct characterizations overall, but they tended to be unlikable and ridiculously stupid, so I liked them more here.

My favorite part in the David-Walter debate is when Walter corrects David's mistake, showing that David himself is a flawed being.

Anyway, the movie was solid, but I doubt I'll remember much of it. It successfully bridges the gap between "Prometheus" and "Alien"- tonally, structurally and stylistically, but the downside is that it doesn't stand out as much as either.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2017)

Mider T said:


> "I'll do the fingering"


While Walter do the blowing 



MartialHorror said:


> My favorite part in the David-Walter debate is when Walter corrects David's mistake, showing that David himself is a flawed being.


I guess thats my favorite scene too.
It was Walter's 'fuck you' to David

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2017)

Oh yeah, I'm actually KIND OF glad that Neil Blomkamp isn't getting his "Alien" sequel because it seems like he'd get lost too much in fanboy lust. I mean, he was planning on bringing back Newt and Hicks...somehow...I have to assume his sequel would be reminiscent of "Jurassic World" or "Terminator: Genisys" and would rely too much on nostalgia. At least Ridley Scott is trying to do take the franchise is a new direction, whereas I'm sure Blomkamp would've delivered lots and lots of fanservice.


----------



## Prussian Blue (May 20, 2017)

That 'Das Rheingold - Entry of the Gods into Valhalla' playing while David is about to sodomize everyone. 



Mider T said:


> "I'll do the fingering"
> 
> I think I know what they were trying to go for there  (David controlling aspects of creation) but dat double entendre.
> 
> Also why did David kill all the engineeers?  Wasn't he fascinated with them in the last movie?



That's deep.  Really, David isn't human but wants to (pro)create. I'm not really a follower of Freud, but it almost seemed like a form of penis envy. Finally, he was able to create something using the woman he was implied to adore. Shaw's the real mum of these things.



MartialHorror said:


> I really didn't like the fate of Shaw either and "Covenant" actually drew more attention to how good of a character she was, as these characters were pretty bland- even though the cast salvaged it. I actually thought "Prometheus" had more distinct characterizations overall, but they tended to be unlikable and ridiculously stupid, so I liked them more here.
> 
> My favorite part in the David-Walter debate is when Walter corrects David's mistake, showing that David himself is a flawed being.
> 
> Anyway, the movie was solid, but I doubt I'll remember much of it. It successfully bridges the gap between "Prometheus" and "Alien"- tonally, structurally and stylistically, but the downside is that it doesn't stand out as much as either.



On Prometheus. Meredith Vicker's death was stupid. Also, that retarded biologist  or zoologist that was killed by those snake things. He should have known better.

The crew were smarter in the Covenant. Just barely though. I wanted to scold Tennessee for being too emotional, that pilot who shot the gas, and the crew who were too scared to get back to stasis.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2017)

To be honest, I didn't think the crew of the Covenant was THAT stupid. Their mistakes tended to be rooted in emotion than intellect and I could at least see why they made them, even if it could be pretty f@cking stupid. The only time I thought they were being dumb was when they split up, but even that can be almost understandable because they thought they were safe from the threat. 

The problem is that the writing tends to get lazy and dumb, like having 2 characters screwing in the shower while music drowns out warnings of their impending doom. As they seemed to be safe, I can't criticize them for doing that, but I can criticize the writer for falling back on such a stale cliche. In "Prometheus", the characters just seem suicidal in their stupidity.


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2017)

Managed to see it last week. Not a big fan of how they tied everything together and moved forward. It just all seems senselessly dark to me. lol also at them basically bouncing out any idea of an AVP Connection. That was probably for the best.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Managed to see it last week. Not a big fan of how they tied everything together and moved forward. It just all seems senselessly dark to me. lol also at them basically bouncing out any idea of an AVP Connection. That was probably for the best.


Well...AVP takes place in present day.  This takes place a century from now.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2017)

It still wouldn't fit, as the xenomorphs are first created in "Covenant"- which takes place in the future.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> To be honest, I didn't think the crew of the Covenant was THAT stupid. Their mistakes tended to be rooted in emotion than intellect and I could at least see why they made them, even if it could be pretty f@cking stupid. The only time I thought they were being dumb was when they split up, but even that can be almost understandable because they thought they were safe from the threat.
> 
> The problem is that the writing tends to get lazy and dumb, like having 2 characters screwing in the shower while music drowns out warnings of their impending doom. As they seemed to be safe, I can't criticize them for doing that, but I can criticize the writer for falling back on such a stale cliche. In "Prometheus", the characters just seem suicidal in their stupidity.


there are still lots of stupid moments that lead them into their doom.

Like them not wearing a suit in an unknown planet. Great scientists they are.
Then there's that scene where the medic panics, went full retard and set her entire ship on fire, just what the hell. 
The captain is the worst, trusting david to look into those eggs, its safe, he said. 

I am also cringing at the last third of the movie when no one questioned whether "walter" is david or walter even though it's obvious as hell. 

There are just too many moments man


----------



## TetraVaal (May 20, 2017)

One thing that's unfortunately going to get lost in the debate amongst fans as to whether or not this is a good film, or if Ridley is continuing to kill the franchise, is how amazingly underrated the score for this film is.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 20, 2017)

How come so far nobody has described Shaw's fate as:


*Spoiler*: __ 




"She got the Newt/Hicks treatment"?




What kind of Alien fans are you?

(Also the movie has only been out in the U.S, our biggest userbase, for _two days_, so I think spoiler tags are still in order)


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 20, 2017)

I liked convenant and prometheus, and they're about as good/bad as the other. Disappointed with the alien itself. You'd think the effects would be better these days. It moved too quickly and had contradictory gravity to it, and the camera was jumping all around. Never bought the reality of it. Sometimes it seemed really heavy, sometimes really light, sometimes really stiff, sometimes really loose, and the environment never seemed to react to it, or it to its environment.

The androids are the most interesting parts of these movies, but I wish the creature feature parts were up to snuff. Wish this franchise would use itself to introduce more horrific scifi creatures instead of just small variations of the alien over and over. 

Pleasantly surprised by how much of a sequel this ended up being. I wasn't as disappointed with prometheus as everybody else. I don't disagree with people's problems, but I never took to alien or aliens much either, and they both broadly share prometheus' problems in that they're either made up of slasher movie characters or Michael Bay marines, and they're both sort of silly and fun and get ahead of the pack because their creatures are terrific and they have good directors.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

Ridley Scott defiant asf.  Tons of criticism about how stupid the human characters were in Prometheus.  And he chose to double down in Covenant.  The captain was so fucking stupid.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> there are still lots of stupid moments that lead them into their doom.
> 
> Like them not wearing a suit in an unknown planet. Great scientists they are.
> Then there's that scene where the medic panics, went full retard and set her entire ship on fire, just what the hell.
> ...



While I agree about the suits, that didn't bother me as much because it would be disorienting telling who is who during the action scenes. I was already having difficulty during the grass bit as it was. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The chick accidentally starting the fire didn't bother me because she was dealing with a threat she had no idea even existed and was clearly panicking. The Captain was definitely the worst and I can only assume androids are incapable of lying in this Universe, although he obviously hadn't trusted David, so that's not much of an excuse. The reason no one questioned whether it was David or Walter is they didn't have time at first and then he went out of his way to save them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

The captain being tricked by David was inexcusable.  The entire theatre was laughing.

There's no quality control to tell Old man Scott that scene doesn't pass muster??


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> I am also cringing at the last third of the movie when no one questioned whether "walter" is david or walter even though it's obvious as hell.



To be fair, David sacrificed his hand to deceive them.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2017)

On the Captain, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



His 'death' was especially disappointing because he was finally becoming kind of a bad-ass. He killed a Neomorph on his own AND called out David on his BS. So him going down like that was pretty lame.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

The chick that got killed in the shower was sexy.  Hope to see that actress again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The chick that got killed in the shower was sexy.  Hope to see that actress again.



Is there a nudity/sex scene? I suspect something was censored here (muslim country smh)


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Is there a nudity/sex scene? I suspect something was censored here (muslim country smh)



Yes. You actually see it in the trailer as well. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't remember their function, but they were with Tennessee in the ship the entire time while everyone else was on the planet. When the alien attacks during the finale, they're screwing in the shower and are attacked and killed.


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2017)

I saw the legs and water dripping on the floor, then scream.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's actually a somewhat sleazy scene, where you see them making out pretty hard while in the shower, listening so loud music. We then see the tail slide between their legs (sort of like Lambert prior to her death from "Alien"). They notice, but don't really seem to process it before the guy gets one of those mouth-heads shot through the back of his head. She's covered in blood and shrieks, but it cuts away and main chick and Tennessee arrive in time to see their corpses (also reminiscent of Ripley discovering Parker/Lambert after they've been killed). I think there was some nudity, but most of it was so objectively shot that you barely even notice. I could be wrong, but I only thought I saw some tits after the guy has been killed, so the blood sort of distracts you. lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2017)

Come to think of it, why do Aliens kill anyway? When they harvest creatures and stick them in areas where facehugger eggs are prominent-- that's understandable. 

Killing but not feeding on your prey though?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Come to think of it, why do Aliens kill anyway? When they harvest creatures and stick them in areas where facehugger eggs are prominent-- that's understandable.
> 
> Killing but not feeding on your prey though?



In "Alien", it's implied it's just a malevolent creature, so maybe it's just an evil species. Furthermore, it sort of fits with the theme found in "Prometheus" and "Covenant", where the creations destroy the creators. Perhaps they have a natural disdain of the humans who give 'birth' to them? Also, it probably only abducts people whom it can get away with.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 21, 2017)

And why did that female soldier bathe her face with water on an alien world after one of their people just died from some kind of contamination. Why are two crew members having relaxed sex in the shower after the rest of the crew was murdered by an insane alien monster an hour ago. And why did the two androids have a martial arts showdown that kind of made me laugh? And why did james franco sign on just to be in two seconds of a video. You sly dog.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 21, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Come to think of it, why do Aliens kill anyway? When they harvest creatures and stick them in areas where facehugger eggs are prominent-- that's understandable.
> 
> Killing but not feeding on your prey though?



Ash says the Alien is the ultimate survivor, so it basically kills anything it considers a threat to itself. Which is... everyone.

I think the reason it pauses when seeing David is that robots don't quite register as living beings to the Alien's senses (no pulse, smell etc), yet they clearly move and act like they're living. So it was probably confused about what to do with him.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

They even went back and made Elizabeth Shaw look like an idiot.  She was a survivor in the first Prometheus.  But apparently she totally believed David and he easily used her in his experiments.

And everything going on now is her fault!  Ridley had no respect for that character!!


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> And why did that female soldier bathe her face with water on an alien world after one of their people just died from some kind of contamination. Why are two crew members having relaxed sex in the shower after the rest of the crew was murdered by an insane alien monster an hour ago. And why did the two androids have a martial arts showdown that kind of made me laugh? And why did james franco sign on just to be in two seconds of a video. You sly dog.



The chick washing off using the planet's water was actually was pretty f@cking retarded and somehow I missed that, lol. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The crew members having sex is only problematic because it's such a cliche, but it's not really stupid as they weren't aware they were still in danger and they had just been through a near-death experience, which can trigger the hormones. The android fight was pretty bad and apparently in the future ("Alien"), the androids have gotten weaker and more human-like...I'm guessing James Franco's cameo was just there as a red herring, sort of like how everyone would've assumed John Hurt or Tom Skerrit would've been the protagonist of "Alien"- only for those two to die relatively early. So Ridley Scott probably felt that the only way he could top that is get a big name and kill them off within the first 2 minutes...before they even get a line. 






mr_shadow said:


> Ash says the Alien is the ultimate survivor, so it basically kills anything it considers a threat to itself. Which is... everyone.
> 
> I think the reason it pauses when seeing David is that robots don't quite register as living beings to the Alien's senses (no pulse, smell etc), yet they clearly move and act like they're living. So it was probably confused about what to do with him.



Not necessarily, as the Queen attacks Biship and the Neomorph at one point does technically attack Walter (admittedly, he had thrown himself in front of an intended victim). The Neomorph seemed unsure what to make of David, probably because he wasn't showing any signs of fear or aggression. In the other movies, the aliens do sometimes get curious about certain things (like the cat). In a deleted scene (from the original), the alien seems almost playful with Lambert. Their behavior is unpredictable, so it might've ignored David or mauled him. Keep in mind that it's attention was on David and it didn't even notice the Captain until the firing started.


----------



## Saishin (May 21, 2017)

Not a perfect movie but it wasn't that bad either,it has its good moment.
P.S. the creatures were so CGI.

There are some questions.

1.The eggs were created from Elizabeth Shaw?
2.The ship full of eggs on LV-426.Who put them in it? How that ship arrived LV-426? David left the Engineer's planet so he couldn't done it unless Walter is alive and he will take care of it.

Anyway these points are quite confusing so I wonder how the writers will solve these inconsistencies.

Plus yeah I didn't like that the creation of the xeno is to be credited to David,I would have wanted a more mysterious origin or that at least that the xenos were a full and intentional creation of the engineers and not the creation of an android that was simply pissed off for his human creators.



mr_shadow said:


> How come so far nobody has described Shaw's fate as:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


What do you mean? Newt and Hicks died by accident while Shaw died by been a guinea pig but I wonder if she was forced by David or she volunteered.


mr_shadow said:


> How come so far nobody has described Shaw's fate as:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


What do you mean? Newt and Hicks died by accident while Shaw died by been a guinea pig but I wonder if she was forced by David or she volunteered.


mr_shadow said:


> *My Alien franchise ranking*
> 
> 1. Aliens
> 2. Alien
> ...


You put AvP on 3rd place?


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 21, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> And why did that female soldier bathe her face with water on an alien world after one of their people just died from some kind of contamination. Why are two crew members having relaxed sex in the shower after the rest of the crew was murdered by an insane alien monster an hour ago. And why did the two androids have a martial arts showdown that kind of made me laugh? And why did james franco sign on just to be in two seconds of a video. You sly dog.



This is the _Ailen _franchise Weyland-Yutani we are talking about.  If they were sending people on the first colonization mission effort with the possibility of equipment failure and malfunctions, they probably just sent a few of their lowest-quality employees to minimize the losses.  

Or just so long in space makes them all loopy.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 21, 2017)

So David is responsible for everything...

 Ok


----------



## Saishin (May 21, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> This is the _Ailen _franchise Weyland-Yutani we are talking about.  If they were sending people on the first colonization mission effort with the possibility of equipment failure and malfunctions, they probably just sent a few of their lowest-quality employees to minimize the losses.
> 
> Or just so long in space makes them all loopy.


At first I thought that the incident and the arrival to the engineers planet was an evil plan by the company to investigate the fate of the Prometheus instead the colonizers ended up there just by random,if it wasn't for that storm they would have survived


----------



## dr_shadow (May 21, 2017)

Saishin said:


> What do you mean? Newt and Hicks died by accident while Shaw died by been a guinea pig but I wonder if she was forced by David or she volunteered.



Newt and Hicks were both beloved characters from _Aliens_, yet for _Alien 3_ they die off-screen without having any lines, for seemingly no reason.

It's a completely insane decision that can only be explained by either A. they didn't have the money to get the actors back for the whole film, or B. the writer thought it was going to be "dark & edgy" to _kill the _*little girl *who was something as unusual as a likable child character.

Come to think of it, James Cameron seems good with kids. Both _Aliens_ and _Terminator 2_ star children who amazingly aren't incredibly annoying or useless - which is otherwise the norm in Hollywood.



> You put AvP on 3rd place?



How can't you when it has scenes like this?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2017)

It should be noted guys that we don't know for a fact that David created the Xenomorphs. We see a similar one at the end of "Covenant" and "Prometheus" shows the Engineers ship having all sorts of Xenomorph-esque designs. It's possible that once he killed the Engineers, he discovered the eggs or used their own findings/notes to develop the eggs.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2017)

You know, the biggest problem with "Prometheus" is that it deals with so many ambitious ideas, like humans searching for their creators and the narrative being based around the tumultuous relationship between creator and creation, from humans to engineers to androids and humans. These are major implications, especially when you factor in the possibility of our destruction.

Ridley Scott handled this reasonably well, but the pay-off is doomed to be minimal, because
-humanity meets its maker.
- humanity discovers that its maker no longer loves them.
- the maker seeks to destroy humanity
- The end result is the birth of a creature that occasionally kills humans...

The xenomorphs are deadly, but at no point in this series of film have I ever felt that they were a threat to humanity as a whole. The only reason why xenomorphs ever get the advantage over us is because of plot convenience (they don't want to shoot it, for the acid blood will destroy the ship, there are no guns because this is a prison, etc). If the humans were prepared and organized, they'd probably win relatively easily. The only exception is maybe "Alien Vs Predator: Requiem", only because of the Predalien, but even that is a flawed example because we know humanity won't be destroyed (since we're still around in the future) and it has been removed from the continuity.

It's like if there was a movie that dealt with a terrorist organization creating a weapon that can destroy all of humanity, but the pay-off is one of their kids turning out to be Hannibal Lector. He's deadly, for sure, but he aint going to destroy the world.

Part of me almost feels like it would be better if they did an "Alien" sequel where Ridley Scott dusted off the ending for his original film- where the alien kills Ripley and starts speaking in her voice. It sounded really cheesy, but if executed right, such a revelation would show how much the aliens can evolve and then I would believe that humanity is doomed.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Part of me almost feels like it would be better if they did an "Alien" sequel where Ridley Scott dusted off the ending for his original film- where the alien kills *Ridley* and starts speaking in her voice.


So Scott gets a sex change and commits a roundabout version of suicide by intentionally dying in the making of his movie?  What's with these brothers and trying to kill themselves?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2017)

What did you guys think of Katherine Waterston? I thought her performance was really good and she was convincing as a bad-ass, but her character was really weak. If anything, what the movie does to Elizabeth Shaw only makes me angrier because she was a much more compelling character. She had a more pronounced back-story (her Father), a lot of emotional baggage (her inability to bear children), hidden depths (a person of faith in a time where such a thing is frowned upon), a goal (finding her creators) and a journey that shows her grow stronger as a person. She's also an integral part of that story and is arguably the nicest character to appear in the franchise. 

Waterston's character, whose name I'm struggling to remember, is...um...competent...She's grieving? She loses her husband, but that doesn't seem to linger with her for very long. Her goal is rather generic (survival) and she doesn't really change by the end of the story. Honestly, she feels like a watered down Ripley, whereas Shaw was clearly designed to be very different from Ripley. Then again, "Covenant" is more about David. It is his story and she's just a part of his journey.



Mider T said:


> Who?



The director?

Edit: whoops, my bad. I'll correct that. Was talking about Ripley. lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> She had a more pronounced back-story (her Father),


Also when was Shaw's father ever mentioned?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 21, 2017)

Shaw sold me over when she ripped off a face hugger from her womb via surgery, badass 

Then they had to kill her off-screen


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Also when was Shaw's father ever mentioned?



Don't you remember Patrick Wilson's cameo? If memory serves, we see this when David is spying on her dreams or whatever.


----------



## Prussian Blue (May 21, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> How come so far nobody has described Shaw's fate as:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





But, ah, totally missed that similarity.




reiatsuflow said:


> The androids are the most interesting parts of these movies, but I wish the creature feature parts were up to snuff. Wish this franchise would use itself to introduce more horrific scifi creatures instead of just small variations of the alien over and over.



The only androids I found safe for humanity were Bishop and Walter. David...the Engineer should have stomped on his head thoroughly instead of just decapitating him.


*Spoiler*: _Prometheus theory_ 



David might have triggered something on purpose that made the black goo containers react. For all we know, that chamber was sterile. Probably the atmosphere was the catalyst for the bioweapons (or  just terraforming goo) to start leaking and mutating worms into alien cobras, etc. 






MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The chick accidentally starting the fire didn't bother me because* she was dealing with a threat she had no idea even existed and was clearly panicking*. The Captain was definitely the worst and I can only assume androids are incapable of lying in this Universe, although he obviously hadn't trusted David, so that's not much of an excuse. The reason no one questioned whether it was David or Walter is they didn't have time at first and then he went out of his way to save them.



That scene in the medbay was nail-biting. Specially when the first girl slipped and the baby xeno's head snapped to her direction. The female pilot slipping on the same splatter and also calling attention to herself was... I guess all too human. I know we tend to nitpick on the bad decisions made by the characters, but if you look at those clown pranks on youtube, and how people trip themselves in a state of panic, proves just how realistic the folly shown in the movies. So, I agree with what you've said.



MartialHorror said:


> It should be* noted guys that we don't know for a fact that David created the Xenomorphs*. We see a similar one at the end of "Covenant" and "Prometheus" shows the Engineers ship having all sorts of Xenomorph-esque designs. It's possible that *once he killed the Engineers, he discovered the eggs or used their own findings/notes to develop the eggs*.



Hear, hear. I am of the impression he learned a lot about the black goo and all the other creations you can make from them when they were on that military/ earth-control terraforming base.



MartialHorror said:


> You know, the biggest problem with "Prometheus" is that it deals with so many ambitious ideas, like humans searching for their creators and the narrative being based around the tumultuous relationship between creator and creation, from humans to engineers to androids and humans. These are major implications, especially when you factor in the possibility of our destruction.
> 
> Ridley Scott handled this reasonably well, but the pay-off is doomed to be minimal, because
> -humanity meets its maker.
> ...



You may be right about the 'too ambitious' part, but Prometheus is the only the first film of a set. Also,  the superior adaptability, the horrifically short development period from infancy to adulthood of a xeno, and a rogue android with a God complex and  potent bioweapons at its disposal might put an end to humanity's dreams of colonizing space.

IIRC, David 8 said these (non verbatim): "Mortal after all.", "Look at my works, ye mighty, and despair.", "Humanity is dying, that's why they're colonising space."

Jerk android.  Fatalist abomination. He refuses to acknowledge humanity's hope and own resilience in surviving hostile environments.



MartialHorror said:


> What did you guys think of Katherine Waterston? I thought her performance was really good and she was convincing as a bad-ass, but her character was really weak. If anything, what the movie does to Elizabeth Shaw only makes me angrier because she was a much more compelling character. She had a more pronounced back-story (her Father), a lot of emotional baggage (her inability to bear children), hidden depths (a person of faith in a time where such a thing is frowned upon), a goal (finding her creators) and a journey that shows her grow stronger as a person. She's also an integral part of that story and is arguably the nicest character to appear in the franchise.
> 
> Waterston's character, whose name I'm struggling to remember, is...um...competent...She's grieving? She loses her husband, but that doesn't seem to linger with her for very long. Her goal is rather generic (survival) and she doesn't really change by the end of the story. Honestly, she feels like a watered down Ripley, whereas Shaw was clearly designed to be very different from Ripley. Then again, "Covenant" is more about David. It is his story and she's just a part of his journey.
> 
> ...



I adored Dr. Shaw's character. Hey, she also saw her husband get burned to death. She has good survival instincts that I found myself rooting for her.

About _faith_, can you imagine what hell she's been through prior to Weyland believing her theories that humanity was engineered by an alien species instead of the conventional evolutionary theory?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2017)

Prussian Blue said:


> You may be right about the 'too ambitious' part, but Prometheus is the only the first film of a set. Also,  the superior adaptability, the horrifically short development period from infancy to adulthood of a xeno, and a rogue android with a God complex and  potent bioweapons at its disposal might put an end to humanity's dreams of colonizing space..



To be honest, I'll be surprised if they make too many more 'Prometheus'- based entries in this saga. I think Ridley Scott was disappointed in the reception of "Prometheus" and you can tell he's struggling with higher ups. That's probably why Shaw was discarded in such an anti-climactic way, the engineers unceremoniously destroyed and why "Prometheus" was arguably retconned in regards to the origins of the aliens. Only Ridley Scott seems to be interested in this tale. If his bosses were more interested, then we would've gotten the original plans for "Prometheus 2" (which would surround Shaw and David). 

"Alien: Covenant" isn't killing at the box office either and probably will be a decent but underwhelming financial hit, just like its predecessor and it took 5 years before we got the follow-up. Ridley Scott isn't young, so when he dies I doubt we'll see this story thread continue, assuming the studio doesn't decide to just reboot the saga because they think it will be more profitable. 

I enjoyed both movies, but I think it's obvious that Ridley Scott is only passingly interested in the xenomorphs. He should probably give the reigns to someone else for the sequel and work as a producer. Most of the 'scary' parts in "Covenant" were too reminiscent of "Alien".


----------



## Prussian Blue (May 21, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> To be honest, I'll be surprised if they make too many more 'Prometheus'- based entries in this saga. I think Ridley Scott was disappointed in the reception of "Prometheus" and you can tell he's struggling with higher ups. That's probably why Shaw was discarded in such an anti-climactic way, the engineers unceremoniously destroyed and why "Prometheus" was arguably retconned in regards to the origins of the aliens. Only Ridley Scott seems to be interested in this tale. If his bosses were more interested, then we would've gotten the original plans for "Prometheus 2" (which would surround Shaw and David).
> 
> "Alien: Covenant" isn't killing at the box office either and probably will be a decent but underwhelming financial hit, just like its predecessor and it took 5 years before we got the follow-up. Ridley Scott isn't young, so when he dies I doubt we'll see this story thread continue, assuming the studio doesn't decide to just reboot the saga because they think it will be more profitable.
> 
> I enjoyed both movies, but I think it's obvious that Ridley Scott is only passingly interested in the xenomorphs. He should probably give the reigns to someone else for the sequel and work as a producer. Most of the 'scary' parts in "Covenant" were too reminiscent of "Alien".



People or demand just wants xenos killing humans over and over again?

Personally, Prometheus was interesting in its humanist and biotech aspects. Heck, with the androids turning against humans out of their own 'free will', also relatable with real world fears about AIs.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2017)

Prussian Blue said:


> People or demand just wants xenos killing humans over and over again?
> 
> Personally, Prometheus was interesting in its humanist and biotech aspects. Heck, with the androids turning against humans out of their own 'free will', also relatable with real world fears about AIs.



Pretty much. Even Ridley Scott has said his biggest mistake with "Prometheus" was not including Xenos. I'm personally cool with trying to create distance from them, as the more we see of xenos, the less scary they are.


----------



## Prussian Blue (May 22, 2017)

I agree with the entire 'should have made it more palatable for the masses' part, though, if he _really_ wanted this to click. Maybe, this is why this film is so polarizing. Anyone with a  knowledge of Christianity would have easily seen David being a certain biblical villain, or Walter similar to an angel who serves. Or that the very aesthetic of the Engineers are based on real life relics (Nazca lines, etcetera.)  and the beliefs of the people who made those (or the ever legit question of why tf did they even make those?). This could go on. Like I honestly thought the entire flute thing was absurd, until someone pointed out it could be based from  string theory.


----------



## Saishin (May 22, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I really didn't like the fate of Shaw either and "Covenant" actually drew more attention to how good of a character she was, as these characters were pretty bland- even though the cast salvaged it. I actually thought "Prometheus" had more distinct characterizations overall, but they tended to be unlikable and ridiculously stupid, so I liked them more here.
> 
> *My favorite part in the David-Walter debate is when Walter corrects David's mistake, showing that David himself is a flawed being.*
> 
> Anyway, the movie was solid, but I doubt I'll remember much of it. It successfully bridges the gap between "Prometheus" and "Alien"- tonally, structurally and stylistically, but the downside is that it doesn't stand out as much as either.


Walter is the best character of the movie,I dont think he's dead,in fact the movie doesn't show us how he die so maybe there are chances to see him in the next sequels,I hope that he stays good as a contraposition to David.

Besides the interaction scene between him and David the fighting scene was equally cool,it reminds me of the Terminator fighting scenes,when the T-800 fights with another T model  


mr_shadow said:


> Newt and Hicks were both beloved characters from _Aliens_, yet for _Alien 3_ they die off-screen without having any lines, for seemingly no reason.
> 
> It's a completely insane decision that can only be explained by either A. they didn't have the money to get the actors back for the whole film, or B. the writer thought it was going to be "dark & edgy" to _kill the _*little girl *who was something as unusual as a likable child character.
> 
> ...


I admit that the action scenes were very good and the movie had potential and it's watchable but the plot and the characters were meh.I hope for a reboot of this franchise this time set in the future with the colonial marines.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 22, 2017)

For all of you that saw the pose the newly born Xenomoprh made with it's hands mimicing Da(ddy)vid and still like the movie, well screw you


----------



## Suigetsu (May 22, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> It's not an Alien movie.


OFC it wasnt but it was interesting to be happening in the same cinematic universe.

As for bLOOKCLAMpo, well he is a one trick pony hack. So I doubt he would have made a good movie anyway.

I am sorry swarmy, I feel for ya. There, there.



Rukia said:


> The chick that got killed in the shower was sexy.  Hope to see that actress again.


Yes she was hot as fuck, what is the name of that actress? tess haubrich? She's got the janggles!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 22, 2017)

I didn't realize ridley said this in 1984 when guessworking about the sequel to Alien.



> *“It certainly should explain what the Alien is and where it comes from,”* he told Omni’s Screen Flights/Screen Fantasies in 1984. *“That will be tough because it will require dealing with other planets, worlds, civilisations. Because obviously the Alien did come from some sort of civilisation. The Alien was presented, really, as one of the last survivors of Mars – a planet named after the god of war. The Alien may be one of the last descendants of some long-lost self-destructed group of beings.”*



So he less lost his mojo than wanted this from the start.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 22, 2017)

Nitpick, but the accelerated lifecycle of the Aliens is evolutionarily implausible.

I think of the Aliens as basically a cosmic virus that wanders from planet to planet, carried by various unfortunate spaceships. (Canon comparison at this point, even)

A virus that is -too good- at killing its host is not going to last long, because the person will die before it has a chance to make contact with and infect a second host. Meaning the virus eventually dies of "starvation".

Similarly if the Aliens instantly kill the whole population of a ship or planet, there will be nobody to carry them to a new population of host for their young, so when the adult Aliens (presumably) die of old age the spread of the race will be halted.

In the first film I thought the reason why the Facehugger erased Kane's memory, hid itself, and gave the Chestburster quite a long waiting time, was so that he'd go on his merry way and carry the race on to a larger population; like Earth. (It almost worked too - IIRC they were just moments from going back into cryosleep).

Now, admittedly the Aliens have contingencies for these situations.

The eggs in the derelict Engineer ship were able to survive for millennia (?) without nutrition, although this may have been aided by the layer of mist in the storage bay acting as a kind of refrigerator preventing them from spoiling ( ). But in any event the virus on the Engineer planet survived for 10 years in spore form after wiping out all hosts.

But still you don't wanna have to always go into spore form and wait for some new dumbass spacefaring race to come stumble upon you, so it'd be smarter to take it slow and get as many hosts as possible out of each "stumbling".


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2017)

On the fate of David, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I the only one who thinks he should be killed by a xenomorph? I think it would be fitting in a sequel if he's killed by his own creation.


----------



## Pilaf (May 22, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> On the fate of David,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Is he really the original creator, though, or did he simply rediscover the correct genetic experiment to bring one into being? The space ship on LV-426 was ancient. The Engineer's remains were essentially fossilized, and it's implied that despite being in suspended animation most of the Ovomorphs in the storage bay were too old to activate any more. I doubt Ridley Scott has completely retconned his own original movie. There's also the Xenomorph murals from Prometheus. I think there's something more to this story we've yet to see. Since those parasitic wasps were native to the Engineer homeworld, isn't it likely that their ancestors tried experimenting on the wasps in the ancient past as well?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Even Ridley Scott has said his biggest mistake with "Prometheus" was not including Xenos.


There was one at the end though.


----------



## Yasha (May 22, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> On the fate of David,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. The creation chain is Engineer -> Human -> Android -> Xenomorph.

Then Xenomorph destroys one by one in the same order.


----------



## Saishin (May 23, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> For all of you that saw the pose the newly born Xenomoprh made with it's hands mimicing Da(ddy)vid and still like the movie, well screw you


I liked the movie and I'm gonna buy the blu-ray


----------



## Pilaf (May 23, 2017)

Mider T said:


> There was one at the end though.



That was the Deacon. It was a Xenomorph but not the same strain from the classic movies. It follows a different life cycle, including direct ingestion of the black goo, and a Trilobite impregnator. It requires two Human hosts instead of one, so is more convoluted and less efficient from the Xenos we know.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 23, 2017)

Pilaf said:


> That was the Deacon. It was a Xenomorph but not the same strain from the classic movies. It follows a different life cycle, including direct ingestion of the black goo, and a Trilobite impregnator. It requires two Human hosts instead of one, so is more convoluted and less efficient from the Xenos we know.



The point is it LOOKS like a Xenomorph, which is what a majority of viewers care about.

Also I don't think it has a defined life cycle. The black goo is a kind of supercharged primordial ooze that is constantly evolving and adapting. The stages it goes through in Prometheus is a fast-forward through Earth's evolution; from microbe to invertebrate to vertebrate.

It's not stabilized to the point where this exact cycle is going to repeat every generation.


----------



## Pilaf (May 23, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> The point is it LOOKS like a Xenomorph, which is what a majority of viewers care about.
> 
> Also I don't think it has a defined life cycle. The black goo is a kind of supercharged primordial ooze that is constantly evolving and adapting. The stages it goes through in Prometheus is a fast-forward through Earth's evolution; from microbe to invertebrate to vertebrate.
> 
> It's not stabilized to the point where this exact cycle is going to repeat every generation.



David seems to think he can draw some sort of order out of chaos. 

There's also the fact that once the black goo acts through organisms, they do seem to become distinct species with their own life cycles. The Xenomorphs on the derelict spacecraft were apparently laid by a Queen at some point, and the facehugger that made it back to Hadley's Hope produced another one. The only time the Xenos seem to become something new is through scientific tampering, like with the Newborn in Alien: Resurrection. The Deacon and the Neomorphs are something else made from the black goo. I suspect they'd never naturally become Xenomorphs or vice versa, but continue to copy their own body types.


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2017)

Pilaf said:


> That was the Deacon. It was a Xenomorph but not the same strain from the classic movies. It follows a different life cycle, including direct ingestion of the black goo, and a Trilobite impregnator. It requires two Human hosts instead of one, so is more convoluted and less efficient from the Xenos we know.


Wh-What?  The spawn of that giant face hugger and the Engineer.


----------



## Swarmy (May 24, 2017)

Pilaf said:


> David seems to think he can draw some sort of order out of chaos.
> 
> There's also the fact that once the black goo acts through organisms, they do seem to become distinct species with their own life cycles. The Xenomorphs on the derelict spacecraft were apparently laid by a Queen at some point, and the facehugger that made it back to Hadley's Hope produced another one. The only time the Xenos seem to become something new is through scientific tampering, like with the Newborn in Alien: Resurrection. The Deacon and the Neomorphs are something else made from the black goo. I suspect they'd never naturally become Xenomorphs or vice versa, but continue to copy their own body types.


Ridley seems to have brought back the original way the eggs are made, no Queen the eggs are morphed by captured humans. Seems Shaw was used in this way to produce the eggs in Covenant.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2017)

That would piss me off if Ridley retconned "Aliens" out of existence. "Aliens" is probably the biggest reason why any of us became attached to the franchise. As an adult, I actually think I prefer "Alien" over "Aliens", but growing up it was "Aliens" that made me a fan. With that said, I have heard theories as to how the whole 'humans turn into eggs' concept can work along with the Alien Queen, so I guess it's too early to say "Aliens" has been retconned the same way that "Alien Vs Predator" has.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 24, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> That would piss me off if Ridley retconned "Aliens" out of existence. "Aliens" is probably the biggest reason why any of us became attached to the franchise. As an adult, I actually think I prefer "Alien" over "Aliens", but growing up it was "Aliens" that made me a fan. With that said, I have heard theories as to how the whole 'humans turn into eggs' concept can work along with the Alien Queen, so I guess it's too early to say "Aliens" has been retconned the same way that "Alien Vs Predator" has.


Exactly my thoughts, if it wasn't for Aliens the whole franchise will just remain a classic horror, it was Aliens that launched all the comics, games and other movies.
Still what happened to Shaw suggest eggmorphing as the original and natural way for the Xenos to reproduce...


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2017)

If it wasn't for "Aliens", there wouldn't be a franchise. 

The theory I heard was that Aliens can turn humans into eggs as a survival mechanism and will continue to do so until they produce a queen, in which they'd stop with the egg conversions. This actually does make sense, as it would be difficult for the Xenomorphs to survive if they have to rely so much on a Queen. 

But I sometimes do wonder if Ridley Scott is jealous of James Cameron, who often gets more credit for "Alien" becoming the franchise. I know guys like Wes Craven and James Wan were disappointed when others made franchises off their characters, but that was more financial and Ridley Scott- to his credit- doesn't seem to be that interested in making the most profitable of films. It's like he's just trying to reclaim his story, for better or worse. Probably why he never sounded enthusiastic about Blomkamp's proposed film, because it had more to do with "Aliens" than "Alien". But maybe I'm just over-thinking it. 

When you really think about it, David's plan 
*Spoiler*: __ 



apparently fails, as humanity is still thriving many years later if you count the sequels to be canon. But even with just "Alien", the xenomorphs are just as uncommon as they were in "Covenant".


----------



## Swarmy (May 24, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> If it wasn't for "Aliens", there wouldn't be a franchise.
> 
> The theory I heard was that Aliens can turn humans into eggs as a survival mechanism and will continue to do so until they produce a queen, in which they'd stop with the egg conversions. This actually does make sense, as it would be difficult for the Xenomorphs to survive if they have to rely so much on a Queen.
> 
> ...


Actually a sequel to Alien was considered before Cameron stepped in, it was going to be a franchise but then Cameron managed to take over and create the hierarchy we're so familiar to. Also I can totally see Scott being jealous of what Cameron managed to do with a simple horror movie.
I actually know a lot of people that hate Aliens because it turned the horror into war movie with aliens but still there's nothing more iconic than the Alien Queen, it is still something that influences so many other projects.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2017)

There was a sequel before "Aliens", it was called "Alien 2: On Earth". 

I mean, it wasn't an official sequel...but does that really matter? *Sigh* yes...but do you know what other classic had a sequel? "2001: A Space Odyssey". Did that become a franchise? Does anyone even remember the sequel? No. Hell, "Predator" was good enough to have a franchise and it got a sequel, yet they didn't make another one for 20 years. 

But as has been said, "Aliens" inspired all the comics, toys, games, etc. It also probably indirectly lead to "Alien Vs Predator". "Alien" was actually more financially successful, but wasn't the cultural phenomenon that "Aliens" was.  That's why "Aliens" is more responsible for it becoming a franchise. This is also why "Aliens" wasn't a clusterfuck of a production, unlike "Alien 3" and (to a lesser extent) "Alien: Resurrection". "Alien 3" was a mess because "Aliens" was such a big deal, as the studios now had their attention on the property. Had "Alien" been as influential on the masses, "Aliens" probably would've suffered similarly.  If James Cameron had not directed the sequel, it's unlikely it would've become such a cultural phenomenon, even if it was as good. He made a film that opened up so many possibilities from a marketing perspective, which made it ideal franchise material. These movies aren't cheap, which is probably why it took 7 years for a sequel to even come out, but "Aliens" caught fire in ways that even most hits don't, so now more sequels would be guaranteed. 

Oddly, Cameron did the same thing with "Terminator 2"- which also had a bigger impact on pop culture and the media than "Terminator". I actually think Ridley Scott, at least in his prime, was the better director than James Cameron. But Cameron has the perfect combination of skill and...marketing? I don't know if that's the right word, but he knows how to get an audiences attention. Even "Avatar" was a big deal, even though it's an original property (ie: not a remake, reboot, or sequel) and wasn't anywhere near as good as Cameron convinced everyone it was. He just seems to understand what audiences want more than most directors, sort of like Michael Bay, but he's also a really good director, unlike Michael Bay. Ridley Scott is a great director and might even be the better director, but I don't think he understands what audiences want. Or at the absolute least, he doesn't care. There is something admirable about that in a way, as he clearly has the mindset of an artist. "Prometheus" might've had a lot of problems, but it took a lot of risks that I don't think James Cameron would've ever taken. Cameron would escalate, Scott would just go in a different direction.  

(and now I'm rambling...naked)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 24, 2017)

I think cameron's very talented at communicating, and that plays into marketing too. He's so talented at communicating that people sometimes find him derivative; no matter what kind of original idea cameron's working with, he will find a way to frame it so that it feels familiar to people. If scott had made avatar, some older audiences could find it more challenging and interesting because ridley scott wouldn't have communicated the story as well as cameron and all those strange details in avatar - the aliens, the avatars themselves, the military paraplegic from a ruined earth getting a second change on a vibrant new planet, the dragon taming, the sex braiding - wouldn't have been framed in a way that made them seem so familiar and archetypal. 

When I got into the alien franchise as a kid, Aliens was my gateway. Aliens was every kids gateway, because cameron communicated the story so clearly and elementally that even kids could be engaged. That's one of his many talents. Scott's a completely different kind of filmmaker.


----------



## Pilaf (May 24, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Wh-What?  The spawn of that giant face hugger and the Engineer.



The Trilobite impregnated the Engineer, yes. You could hardly call the Trilobite a facehugger, though. Size and body differences aside, 'huggers are hatched from eggs, and the Trilobite incubated in a Human host. Clearly these creatures are _related_ to the creatures from Alien but they're a different evolutionary path.


----------



## Pilaf (May 24, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Ridley seems to have brought back the original way the eggs are made, no Queen the eggs are morphed by captured humans. Seems Shaw was used in this way to produce the eggs in Covenant.



Maybe, maybe not. We don't know yet. The Protomorph in Covenant is clearly not yet the final "product". Its body shape is still different from the original Xenomorph. The Facehugger is slightly different, too, as are the eggs. I was also under the impression that Ridley actually liked _Aliens _and intended to keep it part of the canon, but I may be wrong about that.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2017)

I've never heard Ridley Scott complain about "Aliens", whereas I have heard him complain about "Alien 3" and "AVP". At one point, I think he even said that the whole 'turning human into eggs' thing wasn't canon because it was deleted, acknowledging that James Cameron gave the aliens different origins. I also thought I remember hearing that he and Cameron were both working on "Alien 5" because changing his mind after the studio did "AVP" (which he thought would kill the franchise).


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> "Predator" was good enough to have a franchise and it got a sequel, yet they didn't make another one for 20 years.



Uh What?  Predator 2 came out 3 years after the original.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2017)

I was referring to "Predators". I said "Predator was good enough to have a franchise and IT GOT A SEQUEL, YET THEY DIDN'T MAKE ANOTHER ONE FOR 20 YEARS" The point was that a sequel does not guarantee a franchise.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 25, 2017)

Thorin said:


> so is this as good as the first two Alien?



NO.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 26, 2017)

Not knowing the super corn theory huhh?

Well well, apparently the black goo that they found in prometheus was the WIP formula for the super corn the Engineers wanted to create. The most nutritious and complete corn,  capable of being grown anywhere! The engineers tried to create awesome corn on earth as well, that's why they where trying to go there, to check out how it had turned out.

But everything went wrong,sadly for them stupid david released the super corn formula and it grew in the new planet. But nobody realised how tasty it was, for David cannot it it Nor taste it, and thus it went mad and fell into despair.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 26, 2017)

Thorin said:


> so is this as good as the first two Alien?


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tom Servo (May 27, 2017)

I dont get the point of the facehugger fetus's what good are they? they tiny af


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2017)

There are actually disturbing implications about that. He placed them with human embryos, which are presumably to be used for artificial insemination. Now imagine an alien embryo being used for that. Something about that is creepier than the normal face hugging impregnation.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 27, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> There are actually disturbing implications about that. He placed them with human embryos, which are presumably to be used for artificial insemination. Now imagine an alien embryo being used for that. Something about that is creepier than the normal face hugging impregnation.



I just got flashbacks to AVP: Requiem from this post.  Christ, I'm twisted.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 27, 2017)

Tom Servo said:


> I dont get the point of the facehugger fetus's what good are they? they tiny af



The chestburster in Alien grew to adult size in... 24 hours? I'm sure they'll be alright.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 27, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> The chestburster in Alien grew to adult size in... 24 hours? I'm sure they'll be alright.


NOt if they're crammed into those tiny ass incubator cabinets. Facehugger fetuses should be much larger is issue im mainly having and how he even made those.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2017)

I kind of want to watch AVP: Requiem again, albeit for questionable reasons. I remember giving it a 2/4 stars back when it came out, but the more I think about and remember the movie, the more I kind of despise it.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 27, 2017)

Tom Servo said:


> NOt if they're crammed into those tiny ass incubator cabinets. Facehugger fetuses should be much larger is issue im mainly having and how he even made those.



He's keeping them on ice until they get closer to the destination, obviously.

If he unleashed the Aliens while still on the ship, they'd just kill everyone and then die from starvation. You wanna wait until they reach the planet so there's more space to expand.


----------



## Amol (May 27, 2017)

Why they changed directors for every sequel ?
Ridley for first,
Cameron for second,
Whoever the fuck was for third etc.
James Cameron should have directed Alien 3.
What was studio thinking?


----------



## Tom Servo (May 27, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> He's keeping them on ice until they get closer to the destination, obviously.
> 
> If he unleashed the Aliens while still on the ship, they'd just kill everyone and then die from starvation. You wanna wait until they reach the planet so there's more space to expand.


You're not listening. It's not what he's doing with those facehuggers I have a problem with its how he made their fetuses that small. Or what good they'll be if they dont grow to normal size how would they even grow to normal size without the eggs giving them nutrition


----------



## dr_shadow (May 27, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I kind of want to watch AVP: Requiem again, albeit for questionable reasons. I remember giving it a 2/4 stars back when it came out, but the more I think about and remember the movie, the more I kind of despise it.



It's an incompetently made gore-fest.

The directors think people who watch Alien are only in it for the blood and guts, so if you throw enough shocking visuals in there nobody will notice there isn't a plot.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 27, 2017)

Tom Servo said:


> You're not listening. It's not what he's doing with those facehuggers I have a problem with its how he made their fetuses that small. Or what good they'll be if they dont grow to normal size how would they even grow to normal size without the eggs giving them nutrition



I don't think they've thought that far yet. The embryos are there because it makes an interesting visual to end the movie on.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 27, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> I don't think they've thought that far yet. The embryos are there because it makes an interesting visual to end the movie on.


Kind of think it would be better if he was just loading facehugger eggs in their incubators and then walks off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2017)

Amol said:


> Why they changed directors for every sequel ?
> Ridley for first,
> Cameron for second,
> Whoever the fuck was for third etc.
> ...



lol, Whoever the fuck= David Fincher, who is arguably the only "Alien" director who still gets universal acclaim. Ridley Scott has actually been in a debatable/mild critical slump and James Cameron's last two movies have suffered from intense backlashes due to hype. 

When it comes down to it, I doubt Ridley Scott or James Cameron were interested in more "Alien" movies at the time. They had bigger aspirations than tying themselves down to sequels, especially Cameron as "Aliens" had a somewhat troubled production. The funny thing is that even the guy who did "Resurrection" has made some acclaimed films, but "Alien 3" began this trend of the studios dictating what the director was allowed to do...and Ridley Scott himself suffered a bit from this with "Prometheus". 



Tom Servo said:


> You're not listening. It's not what he's doing with those facehuggers I have a problem with its how he made their fetuses that small. Or what good they'll be if they dont grow to normal size how would they even grow to normal size without the eggs giving them nutrition



Perhaps that's how they begin? Remember he hasn't created a queen yet. It's possible that they start as embryos and gradually grow over time, or they have to be nurtured into full sized creatures.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 27, 2017)

Tom Servo said:


> You're not listening. It's not what he's doing with those facehuggers I have a problem with its how he made their fetuses that small. Or what good they'll be if they dont grow to normal size how would they even grow to normal size without the eggs giving them nutrition



Implant them in the host, and they'll drain them into desiccated husks while they grow.

That's one way of doing it, if David seems intent on making something even more monstrous and "perfect" than the standard Xenomorph.  Hell, one could describe it as the way we get the Queens through David's process, if you go dark enough - the Aliens born from said Facehuggers develop into Xenomorph Queens, because the Chestbursters copy the reproductive trait from their Human "mothers".

...I'm twisted as hell, aren't I?


----------



## dr_shadow (May 27, 2017)

Amol said:


> Why they changed directors for every sequel ?
> Ridley for first,
> Cameron for second,
> Whoever the fuck was for third etc.
> ...



As @MartialHorror said, Alien 3 was David Fincher's first movie. And after such a debut you'd be forgiven for thinking he just hung himself in a closet afterwards.

But nope, he kept making movies. And now this is his filmography:

1992 Alien 3
1995 Seven
1997 The Game
1999 Fight Club ( :WOW )
2002 Panic Room
2007 Zodiac
2008 The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
2010 The Social Network
2011 The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo [American remake]
2013- House of Cards [Exec. producer] ( :WOW )
2014 Gone Girl


----------



## O-ushi (Jun 1, 2017)

I watched Alien Covenant yesterday. I really liked it. If anyone hasn't seen it I highly recommend that people watch the prologues "Last Supper" and "The Crossing" online before seeing the movie because the films starts right after that and things start happening really quickly. My mate who did not see the prologues found the beginning of the film a little jarring. One thing I'll give major props for is that the Xenomorph in all its variants - for me - was terrifying again despite giving you full shot of it. There are a couple of things that happen that you see coming but there is this feeling of "dread" throughout the film that keeps clawing away at you - especially when a certain character gives himself a makeover - because you know that something bad is going to happen to our humans and I don't want it to happen to them because the crew of humans are just normal people trying to find a place to settle and get a fresh start - instead they get the worst luck ever. By the way ultimately the scariest thing in the movie for me is those f***ing stasis pods that everybody sleeps in.
I really hope we get a sequel 
*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



 because I desperately need David to die 



Despite some of the cliches overall I liked the film.
I've heard recently that the film had a lot of footage that was cut out to bring the time down. Much like Prometheus its going to be interesting to check that footage out once it eventually hits home media. I'd really like to see more on the engineers.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Jun 2, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> Not knowing the super corn theory huhh?
> 
> Well well, apparently the black goo that they found in prometheus was the WIP formula for the super corn the Engineers wanted to create. The most nutritious and complete corn,  capable of being grown anywhere! The engineers tried to create awesome corn on earth as well, that's why they where trying to go there, to check out how it had turned out.
> 
> But everything went wrong,sadly for them stupid david released the super corn formula and it grew in the new planet. But nobody realised how tasty it was, for David cannot it it Nor taste it, and thus it went mad and fell into despair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 9, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2017)

Shit movie even worse than Prometheus. The only saving grace was the shower scene but too bad, it did not show much tits


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2017)

So according to Scott the Alien can regenerate


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 10, 2017)

well i always imagined it could in the same way a human can...over time


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 10, 2017)

I liked it. Thought it was a nice movie. Just feel a bit cheated because a few things I expected to happen, didn't. Like learning more about the Engineers and Elizabeth and David confronting them but all we got a small flashback scene...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2018)

Finally watched this.

I'm kind of iffy about the whole 'life, creator, & creation' theme that the Scott wants to the _Alien _series to be. His engagement with A.I. though, I have mixed feelings.

The crew of the Covenant though -- my fucking gawd, there's so much stupidity. So much stupidity. Only lax editors would write these people as crew of a critical colony ship.


----------

